# Montego Prep



## montego

Starting prep today.

Will be a 20 week prep total if all goes well.

Was on vacation last week so I'm down to 239 since I didn't train or get all my food in. Right at 9 or ten weeks at trt doses of test and started a low dose of gh a couple weeks back.

Hoping to stick around this weight for quite a while then come in around 220-225 at weigh ins. Hard to say this early.

All that other boring stuff like drugs, training and diet will come later.

This is the pic before vacation. Legs are still down after the injury but they should come up relatively fast now that I'm back training them 100%.

We'll see how it goes!


----------



## ketsugo

Wow so that’s you before prep ?? Carry on bro you look great ! Symmetry size cuts total package . If get any more shredded you should fare well


----------



## montego

ketsugo said:


> Wow so that’s you before prep ?? Carry on bro you look great ! Symmetry size cuts total package . If get any more shredded you should fare well


I should grow a bit at the start of prep. I've been on minimal doses, training and food for 9-10 weeks when this was taken after an injury.


----------



## montego

So the current plan (subject to frequent change)

To start out I'm going to focus on steadily increasing food for 4-6 weeks or so. I've been relatively low on calories for ten weeks so, this should be a good step at regaining size in my legs and just getting in a better spot to start pulling back when I'm back to my typical weight.

It'll be clean and follow my regular no carb off days and high carb training days. After I get to where I want to be with calories, I'm planning on switching to a modified keto type diet with a weekly "skip load" day where I'll figure out a feeding window and increase and decrease as I need. 

At around 14-15 weeks out is when I will start cardio unless, I need it earlier. This will depend on how well I respond to the food and such. 

Training will continue to be fortitude. I've talked about this a ton so I'm not going into it. Look at my previous log and it has a detailed over view of it.

Drugs to start will be minimal. 600 test and 300 Deca. Gh at 3iu every day. These will increase and certain things going in and out but I plan to stick to this until that 14 week mark or so. I wanted to start anadrol but I've only got 5 on hand so it's pointless. My oral supply is very limited since I stopped using them.

No fat burners right now or anything like that. Just my regular synthroid dose as needed for low thyroid.


----------



## montego

Off training today.

Here's what my meals look like for today. Take into account, I normally don't have shakes on non training days but my appetite is garbage right now so they're in there for that reason.

It's not a crazy amount of calories but enough for now. 

Meal 1 -

200g egg whites

25g whey blend

2tbsp Nat PB

Meal 2 -

250g Chicken Breast

1c broccoli

3tbsp evoo

Meal 3 -

230g lean ground beef

1 medium avocado

Meal 4 -

250g Chicken Breast

50g almonds

Meal 5 -

50g whey

2tbsp Nat PB

Meal 6 -

250g flank

1c spinach

3tbsp olive oil and vinegar dressing


----------



## Aton

Look at those weak legs lol. 

Get after it Monte! Hope u make ur goal weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Aton said:


> Look at those weak legs lol.



[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## montego

Haven't been in to train yet. Think I'm gonna get called into work which would cut my session short so I'll wait till tomorrow.

Meals so far today (I worked 3rd shift last night so I only woke up about 3 hours ago)

Meal 1 -

5 whole eggs

1c almond milk

25g whey

Meal 2 -

250g Chicken Breast

50g almonds

1c greens

I don't ever drink almond milk but, I decided I could use the few extra calories. Looking for things I can add in and easily take out when I need to or when my appetite gets better and I can put away the food easier.


----------



## ketsugo

montego said:


> Haven't been in to train yet. Think I'm gonna get called into work which would cut my session short so I'll wait till tomorrow.
> 
> Meals so far today (I worked 3rd shift last night so I only woke up about 3 hours ago)
> 
> Meal 1 -
> 
> 5 whole eggs
> 
> 1c almond milk
> 
> 25g whey
> 
> Meal 2 -
> 
> 250g Chicken Breast
> 
> 50g almonds
> 
> 1c greens
> 
> I don't ever drink almond milk but, I decided I could use the few extra calories. Looking for things I can add in and easily take out when I need to or when my appetite gets better and I can put away the food easier.





Bro / you do it right . One day a person will say “ are you losing wait ?” When 2 hours later another says the opposite ! Never and I mean never listen . Talk to the hand I say lol . Training smart titrating at your pace - you are master your best teacher . Just keep dialing in . If you never tried / on days my gym time is limited due to life circumstances. Try pre- exhaust or stripping sets or Positon of flexion extended sets . That way you increase intensity 3 fold and need less then half time to do workout . Good to shock just not a regular means . Example an isolated move with no rest immediate follow with compound - example depending on how gym is set up . Mine huge gym has huge rooms separated by body part so 
Db pullovers Cross bench isolates Lats can do any where from 6-15 reps depending on you . Set it up right under the chin bar soon as set DB down jump up to do chins . Then last set either do partial 3/6 inch reps or hang for 30 seconds . 
Cheating actually can be used to extend set make more fibers active creating hyperplasia and only past 10 years has actual bodybuilding not fitness studies validated this . 
What about wide-grip pulldowns instead of chins? Well, wide-grip chinups provide better semi-stretch-point overload down near the bottom of the stroke—you can’t rock back as you can on pulldowns; however, you cannot alter the angle of your torso on chins as you can on pulldowns. Angling your torso back as you pull down puts lower-lat fibers in an advantageous position...

Because of the different fiber-activation patterns, suggest that those with lat-width problems do two sets of wide-grip chins, then one set of pulldowns with a slight backward lean. That should give you new lat development and flare for seam-stretching width. Note at the end . Sequence can be important.

Legs anyone in my gym we got 12 leg extensions machines of different brands I call it the Burger King of gyms have it your way lol so you do set of extensions to failure maybe when can’t do full rep do only 2-3 hold contraction for 3 Lower slow . We have them positioned infront of leg press , squat racks and hack squats machine all differently manufactured branded angles . On the ending of leg extensions hop off cuz only seconds for muscle to recover 30% you want to minimize - hop into your choice of full leg glute move many as can . Slow descents no bouncing . Slow ascent no momentum and constant tension no lock out . Always last set or two do 2-3 small partials . Hit deep fibers that have never been hit resulting in what science declares as hyper plasia - fiber splitting . Every one thinks heavy weight = size and they are not wrong . But that will make only fibers bigger . So..... you vary methods to avoid staleness , beat homeostasis grow big hard ripped . It will also burn more fat . I rejoined my gym from 10 years ago when I moved back to area . Check this 5 standing calf machines one where you lean forward on stomach to further stretch looks like hack machine but has steps not platform incredible , another with adjustable hip stabilizer to increase postural stability oh 3 donkey calf with up to 800 pounds pin plates incredible 5 seated . 2 donkey sleds with round foot pads , and weight loaded seated tibialis machine . I mean the gums my are don’t have calf machines no more - they like say do on leg press ???? Really ???? Wow !!! Clueless ! Sorry just so dam excited . But you YOU look great just keep on doing . You are an example to all here !


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Calf press - 260*15, 15, 15, 15

Close low leg press - 585*12, 675*8, drop 405*12, 225*8

Leg Curl - 110*11, 10

Sissy Squat - 185*12, 10

Adductor - 110* 11, 9, 8

Upper pump stuff after.

1st meal -

40g Whey

2tbsp Nat PB

1c almond milk

Post workout -

400g egg whites

120g chex cereal

50g oats


----------



## montego

Post workout solid meal -

190g chicken breast

250g Jasmine rice


----------



## montego

Couple for later today.

200-225g chicken

1c spinach

2tbsp EVOO


----------



## montego

Btw. Today's exercise selection was mostly keyed on the outer sweep of the quad.

Feet low on the platform, heels close and, toes turned out a bit. Focusing on letting the knees travel out on the eccentric portion then, almost the feel of pressing them together on the concentric portion.

ROM is a little wonky with these but, if you still get deep, you'll feel the quad all the way up to your hip.


----------



## montego

Oh boy..... Walking around like Bambi this morning. The legs are trashed!

First meal -

200g egg whites

25g whey

40g Nat PB

1c almond milk


----------



## montego

Pin day. Yee yeeee


----------



## montego

I'm gonna absolutely destroy these tomorrow. My my, how the post workout cereal game has evolved [emoji23]


----------



## montego

2nd meal from earlier

200g chicken breast
1c green beans
4tbsp balsamic vinegar dressing
Sugar free Ketchup
Pickles


----------



## montego

Meal 6 from today

190g 90/10 sirloin
1c broccoli
Soy sauce
Teriyaki sauce

Also found this little kitchen utensil.... Best thing ever for cooking ground meat lol.


----------



## montego

Time to get going this morning.

5 whole eggs
200g egg whites


----------



## squatster

How much is a thing of egg whites?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> How much is a thing of egg whites?


1 carton is $3.59 here. That's 100g of protein. They're not as cheap as whey blends but cheaper then isolates. I also digest it better then blends.

Post workout. This cereal is the tits.

120g Coco Pebbles

50g oats

400g egg whites

Splenda


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Close Underhand pull down - 13*25, 22

Standing Cable row - 10*23, 22

Chest press - 130kg* 26, 140*22

Kneeling rear delt cable fly - 20*26, 23

Lying ez bar triceps extension - 80*22, 22

Ez Curl - 80*23, 22

Cable front raise between legs - 4*24, 22

Still working that tempo!


----------



## montego

If you're not using one of these, you need to be.


----------



## montego

First solid post workout meal

200g chicken breast
300g Jasmine rice


----------



## montego

Meal 4

180g ground sirloin
200g Jasmine rice
1c broccoli


----------



## Duluxx

montego said:


> Meal 4
> 
> 180g ground sirloin
> 200g Jasmine rice
> 1c broccoli





How do you get your jasmine rice yellow? Looks tasty btw.


----------



## montego

Duluxx said:


> How do you get your jasmine rice yellow? Looks tasty btw.


I use knorr powder bouillon in the rice cooker.

This is tomato flavor but I usually use chicken or beef. It makes the rice much more palatable when eating a lot of it.


----------



## montego

Meal 5

50g whey

3tbsp Nat PB

1c almond milk 

Didn't get a picture

Meal 6

180g ground sirloin
2tbsp EVOO
1c green beans


----------



## montego

5 whole eggs

25g whey not pictured

Seem to be moving in the right direction. Haven't stepped on the scale and I've been avoiding mirrors so when I do take update pics I'll notice the changes.

Training has been very good which is all that really matters at this point as I try to get back to my weight before injury.

Had to force the food down yesterday after my post workout meal so I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## montego

Post workout

400g egg whites

100g Coco Pebbles

1 banana

Post workout solid meal

180g chicken breast

135g (dry weight) cream of rice


----------



## montego

Forgot to post training yesterday and update after this first week.

Stepped on the scale this morning for the first time since starting as I mentioned in my last update. 240. 

So I'm up 1lb from the start lol. Pushed what felt like silly amounts of food this week after being so low on calories for a while and I actually very happy with that.

Will continue this same rough outline for the coming week before I increase calories again so, I'm not making too much too big of a jump too quickly.

Training was Lower Muscle Rounds. My legs were still very sore from my loading session and this hurt strength quite a lot.

Squat machine - 280*25, 300*22

Hack Sldl - 135*24, 22

Plate loaded leg extension - 70*23, 21

Adductor - 90*23, 22

Calf press - 260*23, 22, 21,250*22


----------



## montego

Meal 3

180g ground sirloin
1c broccoli
Sugar free Ketchup


----------



## montego

Quick trip to grab a few things for the next couple days.

Simple and consistent


----------



## montego

Up very early for myself so I'll get this extra meal in before starting my regular meals for the day.


----------



## montego

Meal 2 -
225g chicken breast
2tbsp EVOO
1c spinach

Meal 3 - pre workout
180g tilapia (still fucking hate it) 
1/4c almonds 
1tbsp EVOO 

Meal 4 - post workout 
400g egg whites 
100g Coco Pebbles 
1 banana


----------



## montego

Upper loading

High Row - 240*7, 7
Rack Pull - 495*13, 585*6
Bb bench - 275*7 drop to a rest pause 225*6,6,3
DB Shoulder Press - 80*12, 11
Bw dips - 18,15,13

Not doing lower pump yet since I still sore. May take an extra day off before loading for legs.


----------



## montego

Few days worth of bird.

Still spraying these down with olive oil when I cook them. Something I'll be able to take out at the end of prep [emoji6]


----------



## montego

Here's what meal 6 and 7 will be.

225ish g chicken breast
1c spinach
2tbsp EVOO
Pickles


----------



## montego

Protein ice cream


----------



## montego

Breakfast prep 101 - 

Scrambling eggs in a shaker cup, if you didn't know this, now you do. Easiest, cleanest and quickest way possible.

These are awesome if you don't have time to make your first meal every day and would rather have something besides a shake.

Each cup holds about one egg. Fill the rest of the way with whatever protein source you want. I used 99/1 turkey.

Bake at 350 for 20 minutes.

Each one is about 11p 7f

You can always take some of the yolks out of you want less fat too of course.


----------



## montego

Finished product


----------



## montego

Pre workout - 

5 egg muffins with ground turkey

Lower loading

Guess these are called Hatfield Squats lol - 405*12, 455*8

Cable hyper extension (ham/glute focus) - 50*12, 11

Duck squat - 200*11, 9

Adductor - 130*10, 9

Calf Raise - 280*11, 9, 8, 8

Upper pump after

Post workout -

400g egg whites

100g chocolate chex

2 bananas

Post workout solid meal -
200g chicken breast
300g Jasmine rice


----------



## montego

Dinner tonight.

Pretty heavy in calories so this will be both meal 5 and 6.


----------



## Aton

montego said:


> Dinner tonight.
> 
> Pretty heavy in calories so this will be both meal 5 and 6.





Oh that looks good, except from r the fluffy things in ur sweet potatoes yuk! Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Aton said:


> Oh that looks good, except from r the fluffy things in ur sweet potatoes yuk! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are awesome! I haven't had anything really sweet in a couple weeks so this was like eating a candy bar lol.


----------



## Aton

montego said:


> They are awesome! I haven't had anything really sweet in a couple weeks so this was like eating a candy bar lol.





Well it’s good u get something in there that u enjoy.

I’ve been on a keto diet for some time so I’ve been enjoying the extra fat. In the evening i make a chocolate casein shake w some heavy whip cream and ice. It’s like a chocolate ice cream shake. It’s  amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Aton said:


> Well it’s good u get something in there that u enjoy.
> 
> I’ve been on a keto diet for some time so I’ve been enjoying the extra fat. In the evening i make a chocolate casein shake w some heavy whip cream and ice. It’s like a chocolate ice cream shake. It’s  amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I used heavy whipping cream during my first show prep in shakes actually!

I forgot all about it...... Gonna be heading to the market to get some lol


----------



## montego

Meal 1 -

5 egg muffins

Meal 2 -

50g whey

2tbsp Nat PB

1c spinach and kale

1c almond milk 

Meal 3 -

250g Chicken Breast

1c spinach

2tbsp EVOO

Meal 4 -

180g ground sirloin

2tbsp olive oil and vinegar dressing

2c raw spinach

Meal 5 -

250g Chicken Breast

1/3c almonds

Meal 6 -

7oz flank

1c broccoli

1/2 avocado


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Rack Chins - 40lbs *23, 22

Close grip pd - 11*25, 22

Incline hammer - 270*26

Pec fly machine - 130*24

Kneeling cable rear delt fly - 30*22

Cable side lateral - 30*22

V bar press down - 12*23, 22

Post workout

400g egg whites

120g rice chex


----------



## montego

Post workout solid meal

200g chicken breast

300g Jasmine rice


----------



## montego

Hate this shake. I'm so done with kale after this bunch is gone.

Meal 4 -
1c almond milk
2c Spinach and Kale
1c oats
50g whey
Splenda
1 banana

Meal 5

225g chicken breast
70g beans


----------



## d2r2ddd

montego said:


> Post workout solid meal
> 
> 200g chicken breast
> 
> 300g Jasmine rice



how did u make the rice this colour? cooked with pasta sauce in the rice cooker?


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> how did u make the rice this colour? cooked with pasta sauce in the rice cooker?


Knorr powder bouillon added to the rice cooker.

This was tomato flavor but, I usually use chicken or beef flavor.

It is pretty awesome.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL

montego said:


> Dinner tonight.
> 
> Pretty heavy in calories so this will be both meal 5 and 6.



OMG!! ..in for the food porn!! lol

..btw, the marshmallows on the sweet potato is money!! :headbang:


----------



## montego

Will I guess I'm 2 weeks into prep? That went quick lol.

Stepped on the scale this morning since I was waiting for that and I'm at 247. That's up about 8lbs and a little heavier then I would have guessed but I'm holding the same if not a little better condition. Hard to tell with no pics this far.

Part of the reason I decided not to take pics at all or, even look at myself post workout, it's because I didn't want to get in my head. These first four weeks I HAD to increase calories and try to get some tissue back. Now I knew I wouldn't recover it all but I needed to get some progress going. I knew I might get softer but whatever.

So bare with me. Two more weeks and I'll put up "starting" pics of when I do start "cutting".

Today was lower muscle rounds. Buried every fucking rep. Felt my quads all the way up my hips. It's funny, I didn't feel that before my injury..... Better ROM maybe? Feeling the rep with a better tempo for sure.

Leg press (feet low and close, toes not turned) - 14 plates *26

Leg press (feet high, midstance, toes out) - 14*23

Quad extension - 140*26, 140*23

Glute ham raise - 90*22, 21

Calf press ss body weight raise (move from one to the other no rest) - 200*10*10 bw*10*10

These are 10 reps on the press, ten reps standing, ten reps on press and so on for 10 rounds

Adductor - 130*22

Preacher Curl - 90*23

Bb curl - 45*25(no rest after Preacher Curl MR)

PUMPS. My good lord pumps.


----------



## montego

SOUR DIESEL said:


> OMG!! ..in for the food porn!! lol
> 
> ..btw, the marshmallows on the sweet potato is money!! :headbang:


Lol welcome aboard. Sadly most of my meals are just regular boring shit. This meal wasn't planned but it worked lol.

And yes, the marshmallows were excellent!


----------



## montego

Breakfast


----------



## squatster

Your food looks incredible


----------



## montego

Got stuck at the mall with my daughter so I had to improvise a meal.

Chicken and shrimp with green beans and steamed veggies.

Got as much sauce off as I could.


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Your food looks incredible


Ty!


----------



## montego

Zucchini and squash. Turned out good.


----------



## psych

Nice!
I love your log man, really helped me stick to my diet.


----------



## montego

psych said:


> Nice!
> I love your log man, really helped me stick to my diet.


Glad it's helped! Things get serious in a couple weeks lol.

Upper loading today. Still waiting to put in the lower pump sets. They're coming though.

Pre workout - 

5 whole eggs

1c whites

1c spinach 

Post workout -

400g egg whites

120g Chex

2 bananas

Chest supported row - 250*8

Hammer Row - 360*10

Close grip pull down - stack x8, 12*10

Db Incline - 130's* 9, 7

Machine shoulder press - 220kg*10, 8


----------



## montego

Started eating before I remembered to take a pic.

225g chicken breast

1 avocado 

Zucchini and squash


----------



## montego

Last meal yday

Chicken
Brussel sprouts
Spinach
Almonds


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Hack - 405*12, 455*8

Sldl cables - 260*8

Close stance leg press machine - 240kg*11

Calf Raise - 260*12, 11, 11, 9

Adductor - 130*11

Upper pump stuff

Post workout 

400g egg whites 

100g Fruity Pebbles 

1 banana 

1 bagel

Pretty good day. I'm a little behind on sleep right now but hoping to make up for it tonight.

Thinking my next meal over..... Probably be the same ole chicken and rice stuff.


----------



## montego

Slept a ton yday. Had to work last night too. Think I got a total of 18 sleep hours in? Something like that. I needed it. Grow baby grow [emoji16]

Last meal before going to bed this morning was
200g chicken breast
50g ground sirloin
Zucchini and squash


----------



## K1

Need a job?! I need a cook lol...Shit looks good man!


----------



## montego

K1 said:


> Need a job?! I need a cook lol...Shit looks good man!


Lol.

Thanks. It looks fancy from time to time but it's really just simple stuff. 75% of my veggies are just frozen junk.

I'm making my favorite mix tonight though. Asparagus, Brussel sprouts and mushrooms. It's excellent. I'll throw a picture up.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

I wore a tank top to train today. I very very rarely wear one cause I sweat a lot and it can get sloppy. Also, I look live a normal guy in a regular t shirt. I don't get talked to. In a tank I look like I've lifted a weight so I get talked to. I hate it.

Pullups - bw*24, 22
Reverse grip low cable row - 12*28 (more weight) 14*22
Plate loaded chest press - 280*23, 230*22
Kneeling rear delt cable fly - 20*25 (more weight)
Cable lateral - 20*22
Preacher shrug - 180*23
Hammer Dip - 280*11,5,3

I did a straight rest pause on triceps. This machine is hard as fuck to get the initial press in but the stretched reps are fine. Since that "unrack" is such a pain, I opted for a rest pause instead of a muscle round.

Post workout -
400g egg whites
100g Fruity Pebbles
1 banana
1 bagel


----------



## montego

Legs are slowly getting back to pre injury size. Still not quite there yet.


----------



## montego

Post workout solid meal

Wheat pasta
96/4 ground beef
Organic pasta sauce with 2g sugar


----------



## montego

Here's the asparagus, Brussel sprouts and mushroom mix.

Talk about packed full of vitamins and minerals [emoji6]


----------



## montego

Meal 6

225g chicken breast
Asparagus Brussel sprouts and mushroom
1tbsp EVOO


----------



## montego

Little higher fats and lower protein this morning.


----------



## montego

Wellllllll, almost at the three week mark.

Have a dermatologist appointment today to see about getting this cystic acne cleared up on my back and shoulders. Shit is getting old. I've been getting it for the last three years or so no matter what I'm on. Multiple showers every day hasn't helped, dawn dish soap didn't work, sun didn't work. Diet changes, nope. I took a three month course of doxycyclin (spell check) and that helped but, it just came back after.

Hope it'll get figured out.

Happy with where I'm at so far. Haven't bounced back as quickly as I had hoped but, still decent progress made. Scale has leveled off a bit and I feel tighter and fuller but without pictures to compare I'm just guessing.

I've been VERY happy with my digestion this far. The increase in calories hasn't been nearly as bad on my gut as I had imagined so it seems the extended "detox" or whatever you wanna call it worked as intended. No constipation, gas or bloating to note. Also not sluggish after I do hit the big meals.

Haven't faltered on my nutrition willingly yet. The two meals I had to substitute have been the only slips there and I did miss my 5th meal one day this past week. Got stuck working and couldn't pull myself away to get it in. 

Training has been good. No issues with the leg and I'm progressing strength wise very nicely. I'm still not going to increase volume since I'm just getting enough time to recover right now. I'm actually thinking about pulling back volume a tad for that reason.

I put an order in with one of our sponsors for some long ester test yesterday that had favorable bloods drawn recently so I'll keep everyone updated to how this goes.

All in all, just keeping in the groove.


----------



## montego

Whey
Spinach
Natural pb
Almond milk


----------



## montego

Lower Muscle Rounds

Guess I got my log mixed up or didn't make a note last time I did MR squat machine.......

Squat machine - 240*30(wtf),260*26

Romanian split squat - 25*26

DB hamstring curl - 35*23

Calf press - 260*22, 22, 21

Spider Curls - 50*24, 22

Post workout

400g egg whites

100g Fruity Pebbles

180g blueberries (these were probably freezer burnt lol)


----------



## montego

Post workout solid meal

200g orange roughy

300g Jasmine rice

Been a long time since I've had white fish. Tilapia ruined me last prep so I thought it would be a good time to find an alternative.

Seasoned with Tony's, blackened season and Cinnamon


----------



## montego

Dogs enjoy prep too btw. They get snacks 6 times a day lol.


----------



## montego

Added in about 200g carbs on my non training day yesterday. Having a tougher then expected time keeping my weight up this week.

Have been holding at 247-249 but it dropped to 245 over the last two days for whatever reason. Isn't from lack of food or Hydration since food has increased and water stayed the same. Fluke maybe.

Upper loading

Yates row - 315*9, 7
Weighted Pullups - 35*10 long stretches
Incline BB - 275*8 272*6 double drop set
Smith shoulder press - 315*6 225*9

Glutes and Hamstrings are sore so still not going to add in the lower pump sets on these days. Would be too much. What I may do is drop down a tier in volume on legs so I can add those in for more frequency.

I'll be ditching my Incline BB work from here on out and doing those on Smith. The stations here just have way too much Incline and it's not hitting my pecs. I prefer just a single notch on free bench for incline. It's the perfect degree for myself. Also, due to the angle, it's a bitch to unrack and, I miss reps probably since I train alone and have to start almost behind my head.


----------



## montego

Last meal today.

230g chicken breast
1c Brussel, asparagus, mushroom
2 pickle spears
45g almonds
Sugar free Ketchup


----------



## montego

Picture of meal


----------



## montego

Meal 1 - 
5 whole eggs 
200g egg whites 

Meal 2 -
200g ground sirloin 
90g oats

Meal 3 -
250g Chicken Breast
1c broccoli
One avocado

Meal 4 - 
50g whey 
2tbsp Nat PB
1c spinach
1c almond milk

Meal 5 -
250g Chicken Breast
1c broccoli
2tbsp EVOO

Meal 6 -
240g flank
2c spinach
2tbsp olive oil and vinegar dressing


----------



## montego

Damn I'm tired this morning.

I keep forgetting to snap meal pics so part of this one is gone.

5 whole eggs

200g egg whites

Lower loading today..... Better get some energy soon lol.


----------



## montego

Post workout

500g egg whites

100g Blueberry Chex

1 banana

2 bagels


----------



## montego

Lower Loading

Went in a bit tired. Worked late last night/this morning so not a full night's sleep, only one meal in. I dropped a volume tier for lower which is really just one working set for thighs twice a week and I will add in the pump sets on upper loading day.

Leg press (mid stance BURY YOUR QUADS INTO YOUR CHEST GDI) - 16*11

Seated Leg press machine - 320*10

Sldl on HS Shrug - 180*10

Split squat - 45*8

Calf press - 240*12, 11,11,10

Followed with upper pump. 

Strength was good today despite how I felt. Had Five Finger Death Punch blasting.

Increased food again post workout. I'm gonna keep fucking doing that until my weight stops dropping too. Good signs.

Cycle will be changing a little soon I'll post the update on that when I decide what it'll be.


----------



## montego

Ok I'll be increasing doses slightly this coming week.

Right now it's 

600mg test cyp split Tuesday/Saturday 

300mg Deca split Tuesday/Saturday 

5iu gh Ed (upped from 3iu about a week ago)

I'll be increasing to

750mg test per week (500mg test e 250mg sust) Split M/W/F

400mg DECA Split M/W/F

200mg Tren E split M/W/F

5iu gh


----------



## montego

Didn't feel like chicken and rice so I got lazy.

1.5c almond milk
1c oats
50g whey
1 banana
1c spinach
2 bagels

Got some of these drinks at the grocery store too..... Lots of sugar but I've heard good things about them as far as Hydration goes and since I sweating my balls off at work I'll give them a shot. I see they have a lower sugar one so I'll try to pick some of those up.


----------



## montego

225g chicken breast
300g Jasmine rice

That brings today's carb total to over 550g if my math is correct doing it in my head.


----------



## montego

Here we sit little over three weeks in. 247 this morning. Still "tighish" after continuing to push calories up and up. Happy with progress so far.

Will see if I can't push a little more food in the next couple weeks without the fat growing.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Smith Row - 245*28, 265*22
Cable row to chest - 14*26
Pull down machine (holding stretch) - 180*22
Cable fly - 140*25, 23
Cable front raise - 4*23
DB later ss partials - 20*23/55*15
Cgbp - 250*22


----------



## montego

Post workout "solid" meal

180g cream of rice (before cooking)

65g whey

Appetite after training hasn't been great.....


----------



## montego

180g flank
300g Jasmine rice


----------



## Sully

That sprouts, asparagus and shrooms looks really good. That’s a great change up from the standard broccoli and rice that makes me want to kill myself. I’m gonna have to give that one a shot.


----------



## montego

Sully said:


> That sprouts, asparagus and shrooms looks really good. That’s a great change up from the standard broccoli and rice that makes me want to kill myself. I’m gonna have to give that one a shot.


Lol yeah.

I try to change it up a couple times a week and that's a good one.

Squash and zucchini is another I'll throw in.


----------



## montego

Another early morning. Up at 1 for work. Meals have been decent but not on time and not as planned.

1 -

5 whole eggs

200g egg whites

2 -

250g Chicken Breast

2tbsp pb (forgot olive oil at home) 

3 -

50g whey

40g almonds

4 - pre workout

225g ground sirloin

2tbsp MCT Oil

5 - post workout

400g egg whites

100g Blueberry Chex

1 Body Armor drink

Lower Muscle Rounds

Sumo squat machine - 260*23, 240*22

Sldl Smith (figured out how to keep extra tension on these, I liked it) - 135*23

Hyper extension (ham glute focus) - 25*23

Sissy Squat on Seated leg press (my new favorite) - 90*22

Calf press - 240,22, 21, 21

Weighted crunch - 60*24

Found some really good variations to exercises I typically do today. I've been toying with them but finally got them figured out. The tension on the Sldl and the Sissy Squats was perfect so now I can start to focus on upping the weights.

This is the second time I've trained abs in about two years lol. Cramped after the set. Yaaaaaaaay.

Time to keep hammering! I'll be 16 weeks out Monday so I may have a final meal before then just dunno what I'll get.... Don't really crave anything besides sweets so I may just have a giant plate of cake and cookies.


----------



## montego

Off today.

Metabolism is fighting me tooth and nail still. Trying to keep my weight in that 247-249 range but it is not wanting to hang up there.

I added in 30g of carbs intra yesterday so I wouldn't have to keep increasing them post training but, it wasn't quite enough since I dipped to 244.6 this morning.

Body composition is improving very nicely though and much faster then expected. Getting noticeably fuller and leaner so I'm not too upset with the weight drop.

At this point hormones should be pretty much elevated and that's obviously helping but, tightening the diet back to pre injury standards and, training like a mad man has been the driving factor.

Drugs changed too btw.

750mg SUST split MWF

400mg DECA Split MWF

300mg Tren E split MWF 

50MG DBOL ED

5IU GH ED

Will run with that until I switch to short esters unless test increases.


----------



## squatster

Forgot to ask- what did you change so you don't get the cramps any more like the one that kiled your leg.
I have been cramming like a bitch. Bad
Second question- you- said for your photo's of you- you do vidio and then pick these pics?
What do you use for a program?
My phone won't do it
3rd- how do you post your pics up on here- some times I can post pics and some times they won't go thew at all.


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Forgot to ask- what did you change so you don't get the cramps any more like the one that kiled your leg.
> I have been cramming like a bitch. Bad
> Second question- you- said for your photo's of you- you do vidio and then pick these pics?
> What do you use for a program?
> My phone won't do it
> 3rd- how do you post your pics up on here- some times I can post pics and some times they won't go thew at all.


I think my cramp issue was just exhaustion from work along with the higher dose of tren at the time. My work is very repetitive and strenuous and I think that's the main factor.

I had been supplementing with multi minerals and electrolytes during that time as well but until I added in extra magnesium they didn't go away even after the injury. That could have been from dropping tren all together though.

I'll just record with my regular camera on on the phone. When I get to that part of the video I'll pause it then wipe my hand over the screen after the play icons go away. I use android and don't have any extra software to take the screen shots. I'll go in after that and blank out my face.

I upload through Tapatalk with the picture icon at the bottom of the post. Never have issues here but at pro muscle it won't let me upload for whatever reason.


----------



## squatster

Just tried the video thing- so easy- pic came out great.
I need to start posing again also- 
My budy shared with me the Lee Labrada app for posing- so cool
I always won 1st and second in every show  but had always had a hard time with overalls because I sucked at posing.
Thanks for the tips bro- going to pick up magnesium tomorrow to stop cramping- I do construction out side


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Just tried the video thing- so easy- pic came out great.
> I need to start posing again also-
> My budy shared with me the Lee Labrada app for posing- so cool
> I always won 1st and second in every show  but had always had a hard time with overalls because I sucked at posing.
> Thanks for the tips bro- going to pick up magnesium tomorrow to stop cramping- I do construction out side


It'll probably help. I do 1 tab in the morning and then another in the afternoon.


----------



## montego

Added some carbs in today.

150g Jasmine rice
1 Bagel
225g chicken breast


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Sluggish today. Have been waking up very early for work lately and not getting to the gym before I work like I typically do so, having to make myself find that extra gear.

Still seeing weights moving UP. PR=Previous rotation

Hatfield Squats - 455*10 (Pr 405*12) 455*8(same as second set last rotation) improved nicely here
Cable hyper (glute ham focus) - 60*13, 70*10 (PR 50*12, 11)
Duck Squat - 200*12, 10 (pr 200*11,9)
Adductor - 130*11,9 (pr 130*10,9)
Calf Raise - 290*11, 10, 8, 8 (pr 280*11,9,8,8)

Upper pump after.

The strength jumps are getting tricky to calculate. I like working in the 6-10 range and no higher really so I'll be increasing weights more for my next series of lifts.

I think it's important to note that these loading sets are not to failure. They are a rep or two short of failure. With that being the case, 12 rep sets would probably be 14-15 reps and that's not where I build tissue really.

Time to unpack that nasty hateful motherfucker inside me and put him back to work.....


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Mmmmhmmmm. Gotta keep that strength climbing!

Rack Chins - 24,23

Cgpd - 13*23,22 (pr 110*24,22)

HS Incline - 290*24 (pr 270*26)

Pec Deck - 110kg*23

Side lateral cable - 30*23, 22

Face pull - 80*23,21

Rope extension - 70*20,16,12

Palm up dB curl - 30*12,11,11


----------



## Concreteguy

Do you have a third set of experienced eyes involved with your prep? Not implying anything with this question. lol


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Do you have a third set of experienced eyes involved with your prep? Not implying anything with this question. lol


Not quite yet.

I'm planning on taking myself to the ten to twelve week mark which will be relatively easy.

I've got a few guys who would be willing to give critique at that point I'm sure but just haven't asked yet.


----------



## montego

Meals today have been very good so far. Switched things up a little bit too add more carbs in to more meals later in the day on training days and keeping amounts close to the same. 

1 -

6 whole eggs

Intra - 

30g HBCD

20G EAA'S 

5G Leucine

5g creatine 

4g Citrulline 

2-post workout

500g egg whites

150g rice chex

3-

225g chicken breast

80g oats

280g blueberries

4-

250g Chicken Breast

200g Jasmine rice

1 banana


----------



## Concreteguy

What is your morning weight after the three S'es?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> What is your morning weight after the three S'es?


It's been hovering around 247-249 until this last week and a half where it's started to drop to 243-245 despite adding in calories almost every other day.

The focus at the start of this prep was to get my legs, as well as the rest of me, back up to where I was pre injury so I have just been adding calories constantly with those being post workout. I'm getting leaner and. my legs have improved a lot so it's working as planned.

I've also stayed out from in front of the camera and mirror on purpose almost the entire first 5 weeks (20 total) so I didn't start second guessing myself.

Hormones starting to get too the upper elevation, training being very high intensity and diet being very rigid (no cheats) despite the amount of calories just has my metabolism on fire at the moment. Plan to ride this out as long as I'm getting the same results.


----------



## montego

Update pics. Little over 15 weeks out.


----------



## montego

The rest


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds.

Still channeling my inner Dorian Yates lol. These were some INTENSE sets today. For those who have done muscle rounds, when you unrack your third mini set and you're shaking, you know it's gonna be brutal to finish lol. All of these were that way today. I had to stop after my second muscle round for thighs because I was gonna puke or pass out... I avoided both but it took a minute. I wish I could post videos of what these look like for the guys who follow FT. don't wanna take that chance though.

Leg press (low close) - 14 plates *22 (pr 12*26)
Leg press (mid close) - 14*22 (pr 12*22)
Leg extension - 150*23 (pr 130*24)
Ham Killers (these are fucking BRUTAL but I love em) - 22 (assistance on 15+)
Calf press - 300*23, 22, 22
Ez Curl close grip - 70*24, 22, 21
Knee raise - 24, 23, 22

Here's the ham killers. https://youtu.be/K0o-3Ii3Blc


----------



## squatster

So you did your legs then 4 sets of ex bar arm curls then knee raise for abs?
How did you have any more in you?
I have never looked at that way of working out


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> So you did your legs then 4 sets of ex bar arm curls then knee raise for abs?
> How did you have any more in you?
> I have never looked at that way of working out


Yeah that was the order of training.

After the leg press, extension and ham killers I was pretty exhausted but just gotta push through.

The volume is very low though so it's really just 4 working sets for legs aside from Calves.


----------



## montego

Game over....


----------



## squatster

montego said:


> Game over....


That looks so good
I had a big bowl of reese's cereal there a big bowl of cap crunch berries- 1 -1/2 hours later I checked my sugar and it was at 61???
Shouldn't it be kind of high?
It was good but not as good as yours


----------



## montego

Off today.

Meals back to trace carbs for the day.

Weight popped up to 248 this morning. I added a little fat into my post workout meals and that seemed to have done the trick.

Spent today trimming trees and dealing with all that stuff. Now we go to work!


----------



## montego

Broken sleep last night but for good reasons.

Wife must have hit that age where women become sexual predators because she woke me up twice throughout the night to have Sex lol. I obliged. This last week has been pretty awesome on that front lol.

First meal in. Gh in. Supps in. Dbol in. Time to shower loosen up a bit then go train. Upper loading.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Felt good today. Swapped my back and shoulder exercises from my previous rotation on this week. Machines were all packed for whatever reason.

Mid Grip pull up - 10, 9, 8, 8, 6
DB row - 150*9, 8
Incline DB - 130*10,9 (+1rep on each set)
Plate loaded shoulder press - 360*10 410*6
DB supinated side lateral - 40*20, 15, 12

Threw in a little extra tricep stretch and pump. They have been feeling pretty tight so I wanted to force some extra blood in there today.

After my Hamstrings cramped during "cardio [emoji16]" I decided to keep the lower pump out still. Not gonna press my luck there.... This is similar to how I had my injury last cycle so I gotta do some more tweaking to Hydration and minerals.


----------



## montego

Meals so far.

1-

6 whole eggs

200g egg whites

2-

500g egg whites

120g Oreo Cereal

80g Oats

1 banana

3-

250g Chicken Breast

300g Jasmine rice

1 banana

1 box coconut water


----------



## montego

Got behind. Here's my list couple updates


Super sore these last two days. I decided I have at least one more week in me before I deload.

Meals today are and will be -

1-

5 whole eggs

200g egg whites

2-

1c almond milk

50g whey

3tbsp Nat PB

3-

250g Chicken Breast

1c broccoli

2tbsp EVOO

4-

250g ground sirloin

1c broccoli

Half avocado

5-

250g Chicken Breast

60g almonds

6-

7oz flank

2c spinach

2tbsp olive oil and vinegar dressing

Lower loading

Zoned out today but strength was good. Pumps are coming on very quick when training which is a great sign.

Hack squat - 455*11, 7 (pr 405*12, 455*7)

Low close cybex leg press - 250*10 (pr 210*12)

Sldl cables - 225*11

Adductor - 150*9, 8

Calf press - 320*10, 10, 10, 9

Upper pump after

Post workout -

500g egg whites

100g oreo cereal

1 banana


----------



## montego

Todays update.

It begins.

25min fasted cardio 3x a week on non training days. Meals so far

1-

5 whole eggs

200g egg whites

2 -

50g whey

200g egg whites

50g natural pb

3-

250g Chicken Breast

1c broccoli

2tbsp EVOO

4-

225g ground sirloin

Brussel sprouts

60g almonds

5-

250g ribeye

2c Spinach


----------



## Concreteguy

Your meals are Sooooo well thought out bro. Hats off.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Your meals are Sooooo well thought out bro. Hats off.


Thanks!

I try to vary fat, protein and carb sources throughout the day. Certain types of each for certain points in the day. Faster digesting sources in the morning and then slower at night.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds today.

Was able to sleep in today and get a little extra rest. Should be a good session!

Meal 1 is down and now it's time to prepare the brain for pain.

Oh and I have cereal problems.


----------



## montego

Rolling along


----------



## montego

I'm always trying some new things with my posing and I figured I would show how tiny little changes in how you display your body make such a big difference.

These pics are 6 days apart. I'm actually lighter on the right and considerably fuller looking but, you can see how much wider my waist looks from the side despite the serratus (ribs) being more defined.

I didn't angle myself away from front (judges) as much as I normally do for this pose to see if I could give the illusion of looking bigger. I do look bigger on the right but my waist looks wider.

What do you guys think. Right or left? I know which one I would choose.


----------



## montego

Almost forgot my training.

Upper Muscle Rounds

Close grip cable row - 15*30(wtf),17*23 (pr 12*28, 12*23) huge jump here but I didn't do width first

Dual Handle cross Pull down - 100*22 (holding stretch during rest, new exercise)

Start plate loaded chest press - 270*23, 270*20-180*6 (new exercise will have to adjust)

Side lateral machine - 110*23, 22 (new exercise)

Dip machine - 260*23 (new)

Hanging knee raise - 10*23, 21


----------



## montego

This morning I hit a new low body weight a day too early. 242.6

I'm guessing I would have been about 242 tomorrow so I threw in some extra carbs post workout.

Meal 1 -
5 whole eggs
200g egg whites

2 - post workout
500g egg whites
200g oreo cereal
1 banana

3 - post workout solid meal
250g Chicken Breast
300g Jasmine rice
1 banana

4 -
70g whey
100g smores cereal

5-
250g Chicken Breast
1c broccoli
2tbsp EVOO

6-
200g ground sirloin
Brussel sprouts


----------



## montego

Tweaked my left knee today so I had to adjust.

Lower Muscle Rounds

Seated leg press 5 count negative - 200*23, 21
Romanian split squat - 25*23,22
Hypers - 22, 22
Adductor - 130*10,8,7 straight sets
Preacher Curl - 115*23, 21 90*22
Triceps press down - stack *24, 22, 21

Been having multiple Sex sessions every day for the last week.... That's why I haven't trained abs.

Weight was up 1lb from yday after added carbs so I'm right where I wanted to be overall. Making slight adjustments this week. Minimal changes like removing the olive oil I use when cooking my rice and cutting almond milk in half. Tiny.


----------



## Concreteguy

Are your gram values before cooking?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Are your gram values before cooking?


After. I've always weighed everything after cooking since it all goes into a big tub to be portioned out later.


----------



## montego

Tweaked my left knee today so I had to adjust.

Lower Muscle Rounds

Seated leg press 5 count negative - 200*23, 21

Romanian split squat - 25*23,22

Hypers - 22, 22

Adductor - 130*10,8,7 straight sets

Preacher Curl - 115*23, 21 90*22

Triceps press down - stack *24, 22, 21

Been having multiple Sex sessions every day for the last week.... That's why I haven't trained abs.

Weight was up 1lb from yday after added carbs so I'm right where I wanted to be overall. Making slight adjustments this week. Minimal changes like removing the olive oil I use when cooking my rice and cutting almond milk in half. Tiny.

Post workout meals

1st-
500g egg whites
120g smores cereal

2nd-
250g Chicken Breast
300g Jasmine rice
1 box coconut water


----------



## montego

Another meal

60g whey

1 scoop Grazed

50g natural pb


----------



## montego

Off yesterday so back to trace carbs in the diet.

Finally got my schedule at work sorted out so I will either train when I wake up or, push it until Tuesday so I'm set up a little better on my off days.

Everything is going very good still. Knee seems to be doing fine today so hopefully it was just a little thing.

The EP oils are very smooth. No pip at all in the quads. The clen I bumped to 40mcg yday. Sweating like a hog all day. Getting some mild back pumps I'm attributing to the dbol. I'm right at 4 weeks so getting close to the limit there.

Strength and pumps are killer right now and I'm still leaning out while my weight is holding pretty well.

This week I'll implement the small changes in diet to make sure progress continues and see where I'll go from there.


----------



## SURGE

Great log and well thought out. Have you tried the chocolate oreo cereal? I am a big fan of coconut water as well.


----------



## montego

SURGE said:


> Great log and well thought out. Have you tried the chocolate oreo cereal? I am a big fan of coconut water as well.


Yup I've tried that one. I like the golden Oreo cookies better then original and the golden cereal more to.

Both are good though!


----------



## Fitraver

Bro.... lucky charms lol. They were my go to pwo for ages


----------



## montego

Fitraver said:


> Bro.... lucky charms lol. They were my go to pwo for ages


I'm not a fan of them.

I usually stick with chex or other rice based cereal because it digests better then corn for myself. These last few months I've gone off the deep end though lol.


----------



## Fitraver

montego said:


> I'm not a fan of them.
> 
> I usually stick with chex or other rice based cereal because it digests better then corn for myself. These last few months I've gone off the deep end though lol.





I can def agree on the digestion part. That’s one of the reasons I stoop. Although my digestion is a constant struggle for me. Bout to call my gastro today actually. Wanna get this shit figured out.


----------



## montego

Had a couple days off to adjust my schedule.

This effected sleep quite a bit but, meals were as planned. I'll be much more active with my new schedule so I'll be taking that into account going forward. 

As an example, I hit a new low in weight this morning. Partly from the back to back no carb days but more from fact that I'm working longer hours and more days. I work outside and it's physical and it's hot as fuck.

Upper loading today - went during a busy time so I had to adjust exercises

Wide grip pull down - stack *12, 9
Close grip pull down - stack *9
Incline Hammer - 360*11, 7
Reverse shoulder press machine - 120kg *11, 9
Triceps v bar - stack *15, 12, 9
Preacher Curl - 120*10, 9

Very flat today. Pumps weren't very good as expected. Waist is still tightening up nicely. This week should bring some good changes.


----------



## AGGRO

montego said:


> I'm not a fan of them.
> 
> I usually stick with chex or other rice based cereal because it digests better then corn for myself. These last few months I've gone off the deep end though lol.



I saw a video the other day of Chris Bumstead and he is doing cereal post workout in his olympia prep. I do it myself 1-2 times per week. Nothing beats a big bowl of cereal post workout


----------



## montego

AGGRO said:


> I saw a video the other day of Chris Bumstead and he is doing cereal post workout in his olympia prep. I do it myself 1-2 times per week. Nothing beats a big bowl of cereal post workout


I can't remember what gave me the idea, but about a year or so back I decided to give it a try and it works pretty well for me.

The main reason I use it though is because, I can get so many carbs in with such ease and it doesn't sit on my gut for hours.

Scott Stevenson does this, and it's probably where I got the idea, but he also uses sorbet for the same reason. Very low fat and very carb dense.


----------



## montego

Grill ran out of gas so I gotta slum it up and cook my steak in a pan [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## montego

One thing I wanted to play with during this prep was how much protein I took in.

During my off season, I actually decreased the amount I was eating. Only about 1g per lb of body weight which averaged out between 240-250g. I figured it wouldn't be much different then the regular 1.5g per lb I usually use and it wasn't.

Now for this prep, I've been averaging around 300g per day and I plan to push that much higher for the next two weeks just to see what happens. I'm going to go through a ton of egg whites to make this happen since it's easy and relatively cheap but, I intend to get up to around 450-480g a day.

I'm going to keep fats about the same maybe decrease them slightly. Carbs will decrease a little as well but nothing dramatic.

As much as this prep is to get on stage again, I'm using it to learn new things and fail along the way as well. Will it work? In one way or another, yeah it will lol.

Here's an example -

500g egg whites
50g Whey
1 scoop Grazed
50g natural pb

Roughly 

110p
30f
18c


----------



## montego

Trained late and went to bed after.

Knee was bothering my a little and it's actually bruised a bit today. Gonna deload next week.

Close leg press - 350*10, 8
Lying hamstring curl - 175*11, 9
Extension - 130*15, 11
Calf press - 360*12, 10, 10, 9
Upper pump

Post workout -
500g egg whites
120g cereal
2 bananas

Then slept

Woke up and had

220g flank
80g Oats
30g natural pb


----------



## squatster

Love this log brotha
You mind if I pick your brain some time?
Once I gret back on my feet again - I want to try every thing you have here- pretty cool- gret my ass back on the stage again after almost 14 years and jump back in the nationals
Not sure if I could stomach some of those shakes thow-
The egg whites- do you buy them in bulk some were?
Have you ever figured out how much this costs you pr week or month?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Love this log brotha
> You mind if I pick your brain some time?
> Once I gret back on my feet again - I want to try every thing you have here- pretty cool- gret my ass back on the stage again after almost 14 years and jump back in the nationals
> Not sure if I could stomach some of those shakes thow-
> The egg whites- do you buy them in bulk some were?
> Have you ever figured out how much this costs you pr week or month?



The egg whites I get from Costco. Comes out to be about $1 per shake. They don't have a taste so it doesn't taste bad or anything.

I digest them really well too so, it takes some whey out of the diet and adds in another amino acid profile.


----------



## montego

Off today. Pulled cardio out for today as well.

I'm gonna be well below 240 for my check in tomorrow morning I believe so, I didn't need it.

Tightened up a lot this week and hopefully the pics show the results.


----------



## Concreteguy

GOOD LUCK BROTHER! I'm assuming the morning check inn for the show? Scale time?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> GOOD LUCK BROTHER! I'm assuming the morning check inn for the show? Scale time?


Oh I'm not even close to show ready lol. Just weekly check ins for myself.

I know a lot of guys who don't look at the scale but I use it as another tool and not the end all be all.

I can tell I'm flat and need a good refeed soon but I feel good training and that's the main thing I'm looking for. When my sessions start getting sub par and strength isn't going up, especially this early still in prep, I know it's time to refuel.


----------



## montego

238.2
Very happy with this week's progress.


----------



## montego

Few more. Just gotta keep pounding that lower back fat off.


----------



## Fitraver

Always the last Fuckin spot my fat comes off. Hate it lol


----------



## montego

Fitraver said:


> Always the last Fuckin spot my fat comes off. Hate it lol


Yeah. Wish I was blessed with no fat waist genetics lol


----------



## montego

Ok so a little update.

Posted pictures above.

238.2lbs this morning which makes a 3lb drop this last week even after pulling cardio back out.

I tightened up a ton compared to last week and I'm not even close to 2 weeks ago.

I have been getting headaches the last couple days but blood pressure is good. Knee is a bit sore still. Right bicep seems to have a tweak now too but I think it's just tight. 

I'm having a refeed today. It might be a tad bit early but I feel like I'm ahead of schedule already so it's as good a time as any.

Next week I deload training so I'll only go in twice for muscle round days. This means I'll have more low carb days, anther reason for today's refeed.

Post workout was my cereal shake as usual and I ate both packs of these cookies as well. About 450g carbs total in everything. I'll have a couple burgers and fries tonight to finish off.

Drugs will increase a bit this coming week.

Bumping test to 1g, Deca to 500 and adding in tren e at 300. Dbol is about to get dropped next week. Clen is at 40mcg. 5iu gh. That's it.


----------



## RA0513

Nice work man... I’m doing the Fortitude thing too... just on week 4 and it took some time to get used to. I’ll be following the rest of the way and if you’d be willing to answer some questions about Fortitude training and pick your brain from time to time that would be great 
RA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

RA0513 said:


> Nice work man... I’m doing the Fortitude thing too... just on week 4 and it took some time to get used to. I’ll be following the rest of the way and if you’d be willing to answer some questions about Fortitude training and pick your brain from time to time that would be great
> RA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep ask away! I love talking about the program.


----------



## montego

Burgers and fries were excellent.


----------



## RA0513

montego said:


> Yep ask away! I love talking about the program.





2 weeks in coming up on my first cruise phase for the 2 weeks. I know to do the muscle rounds those 2 days har I go to the gym in the week. What have you found the best timeframe to do your 2 days 1 on 1 off then rest 4 days? Just trying to figure out if a certain training split is warranted or just get your 2 days in and don’t worry about it? Also would those 2 weeks be a good time to get some cardio in? I haven’t done a lick of cardio in a month[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Burgers and fries were excellent.



That miles away from any prep I've done. WOW!:yeahthat:


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> That miles away from any prep I've done. WOW!:yeahthat:


Was due for a refeed lol


----------



## montego

RA0513 said:


> 2 weeks in coming up on my first cruise phase for the 2 weeks. I know to do the muscle rounds those 2 days har I go to the gym in the week. What have you found the best timeframe to do your 2 days 1 on 1 off then rest 4 days? Just trying to figure out if a certain training split is warranted or just get your 2 days in and don’t worry about it? Also would those 2 weeks be a good time to get some cardio in? I haven’t done a lick of cardio in a month[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only cruise for one week. That's enough for me to recover fully and continue back killing the log book after.

I keep my schedule the same. So if I'm doing MR on Friday and Saturday, I'll still do them on Friday and Saturday.

I don't do cardio during a cruise if I haven't been doing any either. Stick with the low carb days when you don't train and you'll be fine.


----------



## montego

Back on diet today.

Load went well. Up 4lbs this morning which is about where I wanted to be. I'll be watching this closely since I plan to have these weekly loads from here on out.

Depending where I end up mid week, I'll adjust up or down going firsts forward.

No training today but I'll train lower and upper muscle rounds in the next two days for my cruise week. I'll have one more cruise week in 6-7 weeks then the final week will be most all rest besides training lower body early that week so inflammation can come down before the show.

Pulling clen out and subbing in ECA for the next two weeks also.


----------



## montego

Will go in and train Lower muscle rounds tonight.

Most of the water from my load is gone and tomorrow should be the sweet spot between fullness and dryness so to speak.

My son asked about going to the gym with me for the first time yesterday. He is 13 and has never shown interest so I was a little taken back. His twin sister on the other hand has been asking for months now to go with me I just haven't taken her.

My gym time is my time for myself and that's about the only time I get to myself Lol but, I think I'll go ahead and take them in to train with me this weekend. It should be interesting to say the least.

On anther super exciting note, my wife was looking in the same daughter's phone and saw she had sent out a picture of her in her bathing suit to a bunch of people on social media....... It's the typical bathroom selfie in a two piece. Not fucking happy about that at all. My wife freaked out and justifiably so. Come to find out, my son had a similar picture of a girl on his phone in her bra asks panties. Wtf is wrong with kids these days!


----------



## montego

Holding water still but I got a pump lol.


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Calf press - 260*22, 21, 21, 19+3
Leg press low close - 10 plates x 22, 21
Hamstring Curl - 80*22, 21
Leg extension - 120*23, 21
Adductor - straight sets 130*15, 13, 11
Straight bar curl - 95*22, 21


----------



## montego

Meals to this point.

1-
5 whole eggs
200g egg whites

2-
50g whey
60g almonds

3-post workout
500g egg whites
2 bananas
1 scoop Grazed

4-
300g 93/7 beef
2c Brussels

5-
250g Chicken Breast
1c broccoli
2tbsp EVOO


----------



## squatster

montego said:


> Will go in and train Lower muscle rounds tonight.
> 
> Most of the water from my load is gone and tomorrow should be the sweet spot between fullness and dryness so to speak.
> 
> My son asked about going to the gym with me for the first time yesterday. He is 13 and has never shown interest so I was a little taken back. His twin sister on the other hand has been asking for months now to go with me I just haven't taken her.
> 
> My gym time is my time for myself and that's about the only time I get to myself Lol but, I think I'll go ahead and take them in to train with me this weekend. It should be interesting to say the least.
> 
> On anther super exciting note, my wife was looking in the same daughter's phone and saw she had sent out a picture of her in her bathing suit to a bunch of people on social media....... It's the typical bathroom selfie in a two piece. Not fucking happy about that at all. My wife freaked out and justifiably so. Come to find out, my son had a similar picture of a girl on his phone in her bra asks panties. Wtf is wrong with kids these days!



I hate to say- if your kids are getting these pics of the minors- on there phones - you as the owner of the phones or bills are resposible for every thing on there phones- you would be the ones to get in trouble for any porn or indecent pics on there phones.
It sucks and not right we are living in a time like this
I know you know all this- the school makes sure to tell parents this.
I wouldn't have a clue how to take care of this problem my self- my kids are too young for phones yet. 
On taking the kids to the gym
That's great man- tough but great- not sure if I would have the patents my self and that's what they will need
Good luck brotha


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> I hate to say- if your kids are getting these pics of the minors- on there phones - you as the owner of the phones or bills are resposible for every thing on there phones- you would be the ones to get in trouble for any porn or indecent pics on there phones.
> It sucks and not right we are living in a time like this
> I know you know all this- the school makes sure to tell parents this.
> I wouldn't have a clue how to take care of this problem my self- my kids are too young for phones yet.
> On taking the kids to the gym
> That's great man- tough but great- not sure if I would have the patents my self and that's what they will need
> Good luck brotha


Kids phones got shut off today. Tough love ?


----------



## squatster

You sound like a great dad man


----------



## RA0513

I have 2 girls but they are still young 8 and 5. My older daughter is a competitive dancer and I had to get her a phone because she is at dance 6-8 hours a week already and she takes a school bus to and from so she texts me when she’s close and when to pick her up from dance. I shut off all data so she can only call and text no internet, I’m not looking forward to their teenage years. I am kind of a protective person of my kids already. Kids these days are so much different and have so much info at their fingertips it’s scary. On another note my daughter asks to go to the gym with me but she is still too young to go and work out. I have her doing a workout program that I made up for beginners. It’s kind of a play off the Army Physical Fitness Test. It’s push ups, sit ups, some planks, mountain climbers, jumping jacks, body squats and jogging, sprinting and an hour walk with a weighted vest. She loves it, makes me happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d2r2ddd

my 8yo daughter told me abt this whatsapp game which she heard fm her classmate ...
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6926762/momo-suicide-game-whatsapp-deaths-uk/

gave her a stern warning not to play such crazy games, this is cyber bullying in disguise!


----------



## montego

This cruise week in my training was very well placed and has me feeling great.

Body weight hit a new low upon waking which is right on track with what I was expecting.

Off today and I'll train Friday during the day.

Saturday is my birthday and I have birthday lunch with all my family that I'm excited about. I've never had my entire family do dinner or even a party for my birthday so I'm excited.

Plan is to keep carbs minimal today, lower then usual post workout tomorrow then crush sushi for my birthday meal followed by a nap after lower muscle rounds.

The knee was hurting again after my last lower day. Dunno whats going on in there. It doesn't feel great though.


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> my 8yo daughter told me abt this whatsapp game which she heard fm her classmate ...
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6926762/momo-suicide-game-whatsapp-deaths-uk/
> 
> gave her a stern warning not to play such crazy games, this is cyber bullying in disguise!


Wow..... That crazy!


----------



## montego

About to get to sleep. I'll train this afternoon.

Meals

1-

6 whole eggs

2-

7oz 93/7 beef

2c cola flour rice (good stuff)

3-

250g Chicken Breast

1c broccoli

60g almonds

4-

500g egg whites

Half avocado

5-

250g Chicken Breast

1c broccoli

2tbsp EVOO

6-

60g whey

2tbsp Nat PB

1c almond milk

1 scoop Grazed


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Machine plate loaded pull down - 270*22, 21
Stretchers - 120*22
Flat machine press - 220kg*23, 21
Side lateral - 35*22, 22
DB curl - 35*23, 21


----------



## montego

Cardio done. 25 minutes. 

Kept carbs out today even after training since I'm going to eat sushi until my pants don't fit tomorrow for my birthday.


----------



## Concreteguy

Are you still tightening up?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Are you still tightening up?


Yup still getting leaner.

My birthday was this weekend so my load was planned around that. Sushi and cake.


----------



## montego

Cruise week in the books.

Weight hit a low of 237 Saturday morning so that's down almost 2lbs from the previous week.

Saturday was birthday day. Sushi, rice and steak, little slice of cake at lunch then a burger and 2 pancakes from IHOP for dinner was the "load".

Weight this morning was at 241. Pretty much what I like seeing in that 4-6lb range. After this week getting back to training, progress will be continued.

Upper loading when I get off work. Time to get cranking!


----------



## montego

Full after my load yday.


----------



## d2r2ddd

montego said:


>



sorry, were you pinching yr lower abdominal skin


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> sorry, were you pinching yr lower abdominal skin


Nah
Just left over skin from being very heavy years back.


----------



## montego

Forgot to post my training from Monday morning after work.

Chest supported row - 4 plates *10, 8 drop 2*10

Hammer dip - 360*11, 9 drop 225*12, 8

DB press ss heavy partials - 80*11/20 80*10*18

V bar press - stack *22, 18

DB curl palms up - 35*15, 13, 11

Hanging knee raise - 25, 22, 20

Will be going to failure on my last set for each muscle group from here on out.

I'll start zig zagging (super setting) when it's convenient as well


----------



## montego

Training tonight/this morning

Lower loading

Seated Leg press machine - 240kg*12, 11, 9 drop top failure

Ground base Squat - 225*10, 8, 7

Sldl - 225*10, 9

Lying leg curl - 130*8, 7

Adductor - 130*12, 11, 10, 8

Calf press - 300*12, 11, 11, 9, 9, 7

Kinda tired going in but did some good work.

Gonna be dropping the dbol so I can give my body a little break for 5-6 weeks and then I'll start the var and winny.

Was very happy with the Pivitol Dbol. I've kept a lot of fullness, lean size and strength during this first part of prep. Would highly recommend the brand going forward.


----------



## montego

Off training today.

30 minutes of cardio in the books. Looks like I'll hit a new low when I get up this afternoon after sleep. I think I'm about to hit that sticking point I usually get to in prep where I have to start grinding harder and adding in the fat burners. We'll see how the rest of the week goes and assess from there.

Nutrition update -

I increased my protein a while ago to see how that was going to go and it's been very good. I'm typically very flat even after my refeeds but the increase in protein seems to be helping there. What I've run into in the past is, when I do stay very low carb I have trouble filling out without just spilling over so this will help I believe.

Non training days -

1-
5 whole eggs
200g egg whites

2-
275g chicken breast
2c greens
60g almonds

3-
200g egg whites
50g whey
2tbsp Nat PB

4-
250g white fish
1c greens
2 tbsp evoo

5-
275g chicken breast
1c greens
2tbsp EVOO

6-
270g 96/4 ground beef
2c greens


Training days atm -

1-
6 whole eggs
300g egg whites

2- post workout
700g egg whites
40g oats
1 banana
1c blueberries

3-
275g chicken breast
200g Jasmine rice

4-
75g whey
1 scoop Grazed
2tbsp Nat PB

5-
275g chicken breast
60g almonds

6-
10oz flank
2c broccoli

Loading one day a week. Has been 2 meals within reason but going forward it'll be one meal that's either sushi or burger and fries depending on how fast I'm losing weight.


----------



## montego

Long ass week behind me. Finally got a couple days off work

Pretty sure weight did a nose dive this week based on how my pants are fitting. I'll check in the morning but I'm expecting a pretty big drop.

Will train muscle rounds Saturday and Sunday to restructure my schedule and make the most of my load.


----------



## montego

Weight this morning was 233.5

3.5lb drop this week which is way too much. I'm flat as can be so I'll load over the course of the entire day instead of a single high carb meal or cheat meal.

I train upper muscle rounds today and lower muscle rounds tomorrow so the food will go to good use.

Meals so far -

1-

40g Whey

120g cereal

Large bowl of fresh fruit (melons, pineapple, grapes, banana)

About 170g carbs

2-

400g egg whites

2 packets of oats

140g blueberries

About 75g carbs


----------



## montego

Still flat after 250g carbs.


----------



## K1

Looking real good buddy...Definitely hammering away!


----------



## montego

K1 said:


> Looking real good buddy...Definitely hammering away!


Ty!

These are four weeks apart comparison .


----------



## montego

Meals so far -

1-

40g Whey

120g cereal

Large bowl of fresh fruit (melons, pineapple, grapes, banana)


2-

400g egg whites

2 packets of oats

140g blueberries


3-intra
20g EAA'S
50g HDCD

4-
400g egg whites
180g cereal
2 bananas

5-
2 bagels

6-
180g chicken breast
300g Jasmine rice
1 Bagel

At 720g atm

One more meal left possibly


----------



## montego

238.5 this morning after my 900g load. 5lb increase is right on the money.

Yesterday training upper muscle rounds

Seated low cable row - 16*23, 21

Wide grip pull down (holding stretch between mini sets) 10*23, 21

Machine chest press - 215kg*23, 22

DB Side lateral (straight sets) - 40*18, 15, 14

Cable rear delt raise - 30*24, 22, 22

Dead stop skull crusher- 110*23, 21

DB curl palm up - 40*21, 35*22


----------



## montego

Not flat today. Lol


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Went crazy on the eccentric this session. Weights were lighter then usual but I was using a 5 count negative, 2 count hold in the stretch, 2 count hold at contraction and explosive concentric.

Hack - 225*23, 22, 19+3
Lying leg curl - 90*22, 21, 7,*21
Romanian split squat - 25*22, bw*21, 18+3
Calf press - 190*23* 22, 22, 21, 21


----------



## d2r2ddd

montego said:


> Hack - 225*23, 22, 19+3



do u mean 3 sets of MRs per exercise?


----------



## AGGRO

You have improved a lot. You are looking bigger and leaner. I like the animal shirt as well. I just ordered a red one.


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> do u mean 3 sets of MRs per exercise?


This was 3 muscle rounds.

The +3 on the last set was forced reps


----------



## montego

Off yesterday. Tonight/early morning will be upper loading.

Weight is almost back to my previous low which is surprising. I'll get a few carbs in tonight after my session which should stabilize me another day or so.

I'll be on a weekend getaway this weekend with the wife and not be able to train so I'm gonna squeeze all my training in this week.

Meals are still the same with no changes yet. Just riding out the progress.


----------



## montego

Post workout goodies

250g Chicken Breast

300g Jasmine rice

Little balsamic vinegar and basil dressing


----------



## montego

Last night's late training

Upper loading -

T bar row - 4 plates *15, 5*8, 5*7 drop to 2 plates, 1 set dead stop to failure

Close grip pull down - 15*12 drop 10*8, drop 7*6

Bb bench - 315*7, 6 drop 225*8

Pec Deck - 100kg*12

Ez bar front raise palms up - 70*12, 11

Reverse Pec Deck - 100kg*10, 8

V bar press - stack*15, 12, 10

Bicep close grip curl - 80*20, 18

Post workout -

250g egg whites

50g whey

2 bagels

Post workout solid meal -

250g Chicken Breast

300g Jasmine rice


----------



## montego

Trained today after work. I'm always wiped out after work so my sessions usually aren't great. Today was so so.

Lower loading

Hatfield squat - 405*15, 12 widowmaker with 225

Sldl - 225*11, 10

Adductor - 130*11, 9

Extension - 130*9,7

Glute ham raise - 180*11, 10

Triceps press down - 150*15, 13, 11, 11

Preacher cable curl - 70*15, 14, 12, 12

Cable front raise - 40*18, 17

All I could get done. Just drained.

May train again tonight when I wake up.


----------



## montego

Leaving in the morning for a 3 day getaway with the wife.

Will keep diet in check while I'm gone but don't think I'll be training. No carbs. Lots of cardio (Sex) and walking.

Break from the weights and then a big push to finish up this prep. Will take weight in the morning but I think I hit the limit of where I'm going without cardio. That will have to be added in now as much as I hate to do it.

When I put cardio in, my legs typically shrink..... Can't be having that.


----------



## montego

Fasted cardio done this morning.

30 minutes of walking in the neighborhood before I start getting ready for the trip

Weight this morning was 232.2 so a little over a lb. Decent week but could have been better.

Feeling good overall but I'm coming up to that point where I'll have to start grinding hard to keep the fat coming off. Crunch time.


----------



## montego

Ole faithful


----------



## montego

Well the weekend was up and down

Sometime Sunday I got what I'm guessing was food poisoning. Can't really think of what could have caused it but I was miserable. No throwing up or diarrhea but pretty bad stomach pains and the worst heart burn I've ever had.

I forced down a free meal yesterday of burgers and fries since I was feeling a little better but then it hit me again. Holding A TON of water today and with only one meal my weight shot up 7lbs. Something is going on but I dunno what.

It rained the whole time we were gone and power went out Sunday morning so I couldn't get my cardio in but, I'll live.

Today is upper muscle rounds so hopefully I'll knock off this water and whatever shit I came down with.


----------



## squatster

No fever?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> No fever?


None.

Gotta be a stomach issue.

I haven't had bloods but I'm not noticing anything that would lead me to think something is off there though. Just been so tight on money and busy I haven't gotten in to pull labs like a dumb ass.


----------



## ror-iron66

Looking amazing Monty... Really...


----------



## montego

ror-iron66 said:


> Looking amazing Monty... Really...


Ty!


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Hit more exercises then normal but working sets were the same.

Supinated pull-down - 14*23
Cable mid row to forehead - 10*22
Stretchers - 11*22
One arm Bb row - 90*23
Incline hammer - 270*23, 21
Rear delt row/fly - 40*23, 21
Triceps extension - 30*23, 22
Cable fly stretch focus - 180*22

Sweats were awful. Felt weak and spacey.


----------



## montego

Haven't posted any food in a while.

Here's an exciting meal......

140g 93/7
140g chicken breast
2c green beans


----------



## montego

Day started good then went south quick.

Seems like I've got blood in my stool. I haven't had any gi issues in a while and my colitis, which still wouldn't cause the bleeding that I know of hadn't been a major issue in quite a while.

I think if I remember correctly, blood in the stool is usually an upper GI issue which could have been brought on by whatever heartburn and pain I was having the last couple days.

Either way, I went from normal looking this morning to very distended, holding water all over, especially in my lower legs and wrists.

I've got a Dr appointment set up for tomorrow, and I didn't train today.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## montego

Did get a nice little pack today.


----------



## montego

Just finished with my GI Dr.

Typically when I go in for check ups, he will apply pressure on my stomach in the areas where the inflammation is and can tell by any pain I'm having or swelling if things are good.

As soon as I took my shirt off he said, "Yeah, that's not good". I'm still extremely distinded and since I'm not holding water in my mid section my abs are pretty apparent. Looks like gh gut, but it's not.

He started pressing around and I could actually feel where the inflammation was. Very painful and almost a knot.

He said we could do another upper and lower GI to see how bad the inflammation is and if there's any major damage in the intestinal wall but, he's pretty sure it's just gonna tell us what we already know. From the amount of blood in my stool, he thinks it's mild irritation causing that but the colitis is in fact flared up pretty bad.

Was told to keep food to a bare minimum and start a new treatment of corticosteroids.

Not too excited.


----------



## squatster

montego said:


> Just finished with my GI Dr.
> 
> Typically when I go in for check ups, he will apply pressure on my stomach in the areas where the inflammation is and can tell by any pain I'm having or swelling if things are good.
> 
> As soon as I took my shirt off he said, "Yeah, that's not good". I'm still extremely distinded and since I'm not holding water in my mid section my abs are pretty apparent. Looks like gh gut, but it's not.
> 
> He started pressing around and I could actually feel where the inflammation was. Very painful and almost a knot.
> 
> He said we could do another upper and lower GI to see how bad the inflammation is and if there's any major damage in the intestinal wall but, he's pretty sure it's just gonna tell us what we already know. From the amount of blood in my stool, he thinks it's mild irritation causing that but the colitis is in fact flared up pretty bad.
> 
> Was told to keep food to a bare minimum and start a new treatment of corticosteroids.
> 
> Not too excited.



So sorry to here this man- this log was keeping me going man. Your doing so good. 
Was it any thing to do with our life style with the meds or the diet?
After you going to be able to keep going with every thing or do you have to stop cold Turkey?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> So sorry to here this man- this log was keeping me going man. Your doing so good.
> Was it any thing to do with our life style with the meds or the diet?
> After you going to be able to keep going with every thing or do you have to stop cold Turkey?


Nah the lifestyle has nothing to do with the cause of this type of colitis or, it's flaring up.

I did a bit of research when I was first diagnosed a few years back to try and figure out what may have caused it. The one thing that kept popping up was anti depressants and, wouldn't you know it, the year before I was diagnosed when I started having the issues, I was using one.

I firmly believe that's what caused it because, colitis is commonly linked with AD meds and, the type I have is almost always only found in middle aged women. About 95%.

I'm going to wait a few days and see if I improve before I make the decision to continue with prep but, if it doesn't improve, prep will be pointless since I won't be able to hold onto lean tissue.


----------



## montego

Very little food since my Dr visit yesterday.

Had some egg whites and my pre/pro biotocs last night.

This morning more of the same.

100g chicken breast earlier plain without seasoning.

Still bloated and having pain.

Bowel movements have loosened up which isn't a good sign. Could be from lack of food but it's probably the colitis starting to show up there.

I'll get in a little more dry chicken this afternoon.


----------



## montego

Trained today. Kinda half ass session. No energy, flat as fuck and just mentally not where I need to be. Pushed through though. There were so many damn people there today I had to change up my scheduled chest work on Incline. 

Upper loading -

DB row - 150*9, 7

Pullups - bw*12, ss pull down machine 180*failure

Flat plate loaded machine press - 360*9, 7 drop 180*14

DB Shoulder Press - 95*9, 7

Side lateral ss Shrug - 40*11 80*12, 10,11

DB skull crusher ss dip - 35*12 bw*20, 10 15, 8


----------



## montego

Trying to get the food in.

Still not digesting well but trying anyways.


----------



## montego

Yup as I figured.

Digestion slowly getting worse and worse.

Started cramping a bit today due to diarrhea. Pumping up the electrolytes and multi mineral.

Sure hope this corticosteroid starts working soon.


----------



## montego

Meh


----------



## montego

Hamstrings are getting a little better.


----------



## montego

Getting more food in even though I know I'll be paying for it.


----------



## montego

Digestion is still in the gutter. Think I had to use the restroom 10 times yesterday so it's not as bad as it can get but, pretty bad.

Coming down with some kind of head cold as well. One side of my head is stopped up while the other side is runny. Headaches and such.

Got my cardio in this morning though. 30 minutes fasted.

Forgot to post my training from Monday too.

Lower loading -

Close stance squat - 300*12, 9
Smith Lunge - 90*10, 8
Hack squat good morning - sled *11, 10
Calf Raise - 220*15, 13, 13, 11
Adductor - 130*10, 7
Upper pump stuff after.

I train upper muscle rounds today and hope it's productive.

My sessions have been very intense but the weights I'm using aren't as heavy as I would like atm. I'm a calorie deficit already and the digestion issues aren't helping with that at all of course. Walking a very fine line really. I'm training very hard despite the strength loss which is good but, at the same time, I don't want to over reach since I'm probably not getting the calories I expect.


----------



## *Bio*

You should to reach out to member Getnbiggger.  I believe he's a member here and I know he's a member at PM.  He has Ulcerative Colitis but still has an impressive competitive bodybuilding career...

2016 MASTERS NATIONALS 35+ WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPION

2015 MASTERS NATIONALS 35+ WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPION 

2014 MASTERS NATIONALS 40+ WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPION

2012 MASTERS NATIONALS 40+ WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPION

2009 MASTERS NATIONALS 40+ WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPION


----------



## montego

*Bio* said:


> You should to reach out to member Getnbiggger.  I believe he's a member here and I know he's a member at PM.  He has Ulcerative Colitis but still has an impressive competitive bodybuilding career...
> 
> 2016 MASTERS NATIONALS 35+ WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPION
> 
> 2015 MASTERS NATIONALS 35+ WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPION
> 
> 2014 MASTERS NATIONALS 40+ WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPION
> 
> 2012 MASTERS NATIONALS 40+ WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPION
> 
> 2009 MASTERS NATIONALS 40+ WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPION


Thanks!

I'll hit him up.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Machine pull down - 230*26, 22

Chest supported t bar - 185*22, 21

Incline Smith - 275*22, 21

Machine side lateral - 110*23, 21

Preacher Curl - 90*22, 21

Cgbp - 225*23, 22


----------



## montego

This seems to be a meal that isn't having as hard a time digesting as everything else.

Somehow, I think the vinegar is helping even though on paper it doesn't make much sense.

300g chicken breast

3tbsp balsamic vinegar and oil dressing


----------



## montego

Fml.

Feeling rough today. Didn't sleep much since I was in and out of the restroom all night. My sinus are all fucked up and pretty sure it's a sinus infection. Inside of my nasal passage is pretty painful.

Off training today but I'm working a double so not much rest.

I started short esters this last weekend. I figured If I was going to stop this prep or continue, either way, the switch would be fine.

Right now it's

125mg sust Ed (will switch to prop if I'm able to continue prep and it'll be 500mg a week)

50mg tren a ed

50mg mast p ed

50mg npp Ed (trying something new)

5iu gh Ed

50mg var ed

Dropped the clen.

T4 still at 175mcg which is my replacement dose

Not giving up but, I can see my body getting worse and not better.


----------



## squatster

How you doing with your water?
All liquids filling your toilet instead of your muscles. 
Are your muscles cramping at all?
Sad - you went this far man and having problems
I wish you well brothers


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> How you doing with your water?
> All liquids filling your toilet instead of your muscles.
> Are your muscles cramping at all?
> Sad - you went this far man and having problems
> I wish you well brothers


Water intake and electrolytes are high but I've been having cramping issues the past few days.

Adding in coconut water helps but trying to keep up is almost impossible.


----------



## montego

Check in this morning. Loose skin for days.

Quads will be evened out this off season. Pretty noticeable.

Wife's closet has good lighting [emoji23]


----------



## montego

So I've stayed off the scale because I knew it wouldn't be good and I didn't want to make my mind set any worse but I had to get a weight this morning.

11lb drop the last two weeks with colitis.

That's absurd. I can see in the pics I'm super flat and just shrinking up.

Uggggggh


----------



## montego

Well yesterday was interesting.

Lower Muscle Rounds

Leg press feet high and close - 12 plates *28, 22
When I got up from my second set I blacked out and hit the floor. Steadied myself and continued.

Lying leg curl 1 leg at a time alternating - 50kg 23, 21
Sissy Squat - 45*22, 21
Calf press - 280*22, 22, 250*23, 21
Seated dB curl - 35*23, 21
Adductor - 130*15, 11


----------



## Aton

montego said:


> Well yesterday was interesting.
> 
> Lower Muscle Rounds
> 
> Leg press feet high and close - 12 plates *28, 22
> When I got up from my second set I blacked out and hit the floor. Steadied myself and continued.
> 
> Lying leg curl 1 leg at a time alternating - 50kg 23, 21
> Sissy Squat - 45*22, 21
> Calf press - 280*22, 22, 250*23, 21
> Seated dB curl - 35*23, 21
> Adductor - 130*15, 11





Damn careful man!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d2r2ddd

montego said:


> W
> When I got up from my second set I blacked out and hit the floor.



were u holding yr breathe???


----------



## montego

Aton said:


> Damn careful man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah





d2r2ddd said:


> were u holding yr breathe???


Lol no.


----------



## montego

Was able to keep some food in yesterday. Not all of it but a little bit more then normal.


----------



## montego

Today was upper loading but it sucked.

Worked late, had to get up early and only got about 4 hours of sleep. Even though I was able to keep more food in yesterday, my strength is way way down. I was also sweating like crazy.

Being so depleted for so long then actually having some carbs stick around sent my metabolism through the roof. Diarrhea came back after my session as well.

Flat Bb bench - 275*8, 275*6 2 drop sets to failure
Rack Pull - 495*10
DB row - 120*12 drop sets to failure
Rear delt cable fly - 40*15, 13, 12, 12
Triceps press down - stack*13, 11

Not a great day. Gonna see where we go from today until Wednesday.


----------



## Concreteguy

Lower back is finally coming in.  Starting to get that look. Your cleaning up well.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Lower back is final coming in.  Starting to get that look. Your cleaning up well.


Thanks man.

This colitis flare up put me back about four weeks in my estimate where I should be at this point. Trying to push on but, I dunno if that's wise at this point.

Off training today.

Got up at 3 for fasted cardio then worked 12 hours. I'll be so fucking glad when it cools down.

All the fullness I had in my recent pic is gone. Diarrhea is still there but it seems to be a little better then a week ago.

I had some bloodwork pulled today to see how bad or good I'm actually doing.

About 4 weeks prior to colitis everything looked great so, I guess we'll see.


----------



## squatster

I sent you 2 pm's about a great natural product for your colitis -try the stuff- every one I know does great on it-


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> I sent you 2 pm's about a great natural product for your colitis -try the stuff- every one I know does great on it-


Thank you! Gonna give it a shot.


----------



## montego

Way behind.

Lower back is as soft as a pillow still.


----------



## montego

Gotta remember to bring my hands down on the ab shot. Makes my lats dissappear.


----------



## montego

Little update on where I'm at.

Weight drop has stopped. At this point my body has leveled out in terms of how often I'm having to use the bathroom every day. I'm still going 10+ times a day, I'm just not seeing weight fall off like it was.

This is and isn't a great thing. I'm glad I leveled out but, at this point I'm fighting off losing lean tissue pretty hard.

Swapping In the short esters, especially the tren, is helping but my performance in the gym is garbage. I've never been this drained while training even when I've been a week out of my previous shows.

I'm still waiting on bloods though.

The issues I mentioned before that I wasn't ready to dive into -
Passing out
General Light headedness a lot during the day
Whole body Inflammation and water retention

These are all very concerning. I mentioned I had passed out on leg day but this hasn't been the only time. Two other occasions I've blacked out but was able to steady myself on a bench. 

Multiple times a day I'm getting light headed and seeing black spots even when I'm just sitting watching TV or something. 

When I have my worst bouts with the colitis my gut, ankles, fingers and wrists balloon up. I've been able to get around it some with extra minerals but it'll still happen. 

Everything there,  besides the inflammation, points to being under fed. I've TRIED, oh how I've tried, to get very calorie dense foods in smaller portions but it's not doing the trick. I'm just passing everything too quickly to keep up with the training, cardio and everything else. 

Blood pressure keeps reading good even during the spells at home. 

Still waiting.....


----------



## squatster

What are you doing for cardio?
Do you still need it seeing you are passing so much of your food?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> What are you doing for cardio?
> Do you still need it seeing you are passing so much of your food?


Cardio is still in there but it's just 30 minutes fasted walking 3 days a week in the am around the neighborhood.

I probably DON'T need it but, I'd rather be safe then sorry. It's also so low intensity and so infrequent it shouldn't be hurting me.

My thinking is, even though I'm in a big calorie deficit, it's still more then likely burning fat at that point in the day then any kind of muscle.


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> I sent you 2 pm's about a great natural product for your colitis -try the stuff- every one I know does great on it-


Arrived today.

Thanks for the suggestion and I'll let you know how it works!


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey, these blackout sound bad man. I know what you would be telling me bro. Don't get lost in the moment. Of all people reading this believe me I understand the pain and dedication of a prep. I have never heard of blking out consistently under these conditions. Is it safe to drive Monte? Could you back out a bunch of sup to look for what could be causing this? Does Bkling out run hand and hand with having this ailment?


----------



## squatster

montego said:


> Arrived today.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion and I'll let you know how it works!


Can't wait to see how you make out- you've turned into a big part of this family here-  want to see you do well. I don't wish for your pain on any one. 
I got the primal defense from my dietitian-- he is a natural medicine doctor and really into it and body building


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Hey, these blackout sound bad man. I know what you would be telling me bro. Don't get lost in the moment. Of all people reading this believe me I understand the pain and dedication of a prep. I have never heard of blking out consistently under these conditions. Is it safe to drive Monte? Could you back out a bunch of sup to look for what could be causing this? Does Bkling out run hand and hand with having this ailment?


When I have the episodes sitting down its just a light headed feeling and maybe dots.

Only times I've gone black are during my training so it's relatively safe, but not lol.

The colitis is just not allowing me to uptake nutrients before I pass them so I'm just under fed. It's happened this bad before but it's been years.


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Can't wait to see how you make out- you've turned into a big part of this family here-  want to see you do well. I don't wish for your pain on any one.
> I got the primal defense from my dietitian-- he is a natural medicine doctor and really into it and body building


Thanks brother.

I enjoy it here.

The knowledge base is excellent.

Not many forums I go to that I can learn something new regularly.


----------



## montego

From this morning.

Need to go to the chiropractor and get my shoulder girdle adjusted. I'm not square in the pics so it makes it look worse.


----------



## montego

Yeah. Got all kinds of stares when I yelled "fuck! You fucking cock sucking mother fucker!" at the t bar row I had set up to do ground base Squats.  The close grip handle I used slipped off the end of the bar and there you go.


----------



## montego

Training today

Lower Muscle Rounds

Machine leg press 4 count negatives with no lockout and slight pause in the hole - 350*23, 21
Cable hyper with pad placement - 60*22, 18-3 (had to drop weight to 50 to finish)
Walking Lunges pausing half way down and half way up - 23, 22
Ground base squat - 225*7 (then smashed the finger)
Iso Preacher Curl - 50*22, 22


----------



## montego

Bloods in. Looks good besides alkaline phosphate which would correlate to the colitis and being "malnourished".


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Yeah. Got all kinds of stares when I yelled "fuck! You fucking cock sucking mother fucker!" at the t bar row I had set up to do ground base Squats.  The close grip handle I used slipped off the end of the bar and there you go.



Hurts just looking at it. Maybe I just found out where my bad luck went


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Hurts just looking at it. Maybe I just found out where my bad luck went


Man after this last month you might be right lol


----------



## montego

Updates. Short esters and var are kicking and and helping me hang on to some size. Leaning out slowly but still behind.


----------



## montego

More


----------



## montego

Training today was very good.

Had to adjust a bit with the finger but still moved some good weight

Dead stop t bar row - 4 plates *11, 9, drop 3*6 drop 2*5
Seated dual handle cable row - 100*25, 21
Incline hammer - 380*9, 6
Pec Deck - stack *20, 14
Cable side lateral - 40*11, 9
Cable rear delt fly - 30*9, 7
Seated dB curl 21's - 35*21 30*21
Triceps v bar press - stack *12, 10, 9


----------



## montego

So here is where we are at.

Still having the colitis issues but they're not as severe. Bathroom is between 5-8 times a day instead of 15 or so.

The show I had planned isn't gonna work. It's 30 days away and I won't be ready. There are a few more later this year so I'll have to figure out which one I'm gonna be able to work into my schedule for 1,be ready for in time for 2 and be able to afford with Christmas and birthdays for 4 kids in December lol.

I've been able to adjust my food enough over the last couple weeks as to not shrivel up but, not being able to get in carbs has slowed progress a lot since I set my plan up to carb load to get the metabolism firing off and aid in fat loss. This, along with, removing the clen and never adding T3 in fear of burning up even more lean tissue has slowed things to a crawl.

Training has also taken a hit since I'm gassing out pretty quickly in my session due to general lack of nutrients. Cardio has been consistent but I haven't increased it any, again, in fear of losing lean tissue.

Hopefully things will continue to improve this week and progress will pick back up.

On the up sides, cause there's always an upside no matter how shitty things get, my blood glucose levels during the day are FANTASTIC lol. Lack of carbs for a long time will do that I guess. This should be a great indication that when I am able to load, the result in terms of the thyroid response SHOULD be outstanding. The only concern will be that if I continue to have the diarrhea issues and am unable to load, I'll have almost zero chance to fill out completely if I do make a show. I'll be able to fat load but that's about it unless I wanna shit in the box.

Also, I've learned a ton this prep. Aside from how I can deal with these issues, I have found ways to approach a prep smarter then just slamming more drugs in the way, of priming the body before the prep begins to make things go smoother.

So what's my diet atm.... These are the things I've been able to digest the easiest without issues -
Egg whites
Plain unseasoned chicken
Plain unseasoned 99/1 turkey
Whole eggs in moderation

Eggs have been the only fat source that hasn't made an oil slick in the toilet. When I add oils such as mct, coconut or olive oil, it doesn't go well. Also almonds and nuts aggravate the issue more. Nut butter is a bit of a combination of the two.

No veggies at all. Asking for trouble. Same with carbs.

AI my diet has been plain chicken, turkey, eggs and whites..... Fuck me I'm bored of it lol.


----------



## Concreteguy

I feel so bad for ya man...……… Short on words at the moment. Try to stay positive it makes a huge difference.


----------



## squatster

Sorry man- just wondering if you have tried Ezekiel  bread-? 
I new a few guys with Colitis that could handle that. 
It would be tough for me with out- the penut or almond butter on it. I wasn't supposed to- but- I used to keep ther cinnamon  raisin Ezekiel bread right to the vfc dsy of my showes


----------



## montego

Today was about as bad as I've felt all prep. No excuses. Still have to work. Adjusted rest a bit so I could make it through.

Safety Bar squat - 495*8, 6

Sldl cables - 250*11, 7

Close stance leg press - 12 plates *11,10

Adductor - 150*7, 5+2 forced

Calf Raise - 300*12, 11, 9, 8

Cable chest press - 240*23,22

Cable rear delt - 30*23, 20

Pronated tricep kickback - 20*22, 19

Wide grip pull down - 200*23, 18

One arm Bb row +90*23, 17

Bicep wide grip Ez bar - 110*12, 10

Hanging knee raise - 25, 25, 25, 25


----------



## squatster

I would have a hard time with that work out on a great day


----------



## squatster

squatster said:


> Sorry man- just wondering if you have tried Ezekiel  bread-?
> I new a few guys with Colitis that could handle that.
> It would be tough for me with out- the penut or almond butter on it. I wasn't supposed to- but- I used to keep ther cinnamon  raisin Ezekiel bread right to the vfc dsy of my showes



Forgot to say-, the Ezekiel  bread isn't stored as fat- it's stored as glycogen in the muscle bellies - I used the Ezekiel bread till the day of the show - sorry just trying to find some thing for you


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Sorry man- just wondering if you have tried Ezekiel  bread-?
> I new a few guys with Colitis that could handle that.
> It would be tough for me with out- the penut or almond butter on it. I wasn't supposed to- but- I used to keep ther cinnamon  raisin Ezekiel bread right to the vfc dsy of my showes





squatster said:


> Forgot to say-, the Ezekiel  bread isn't stored as fat- it's stored as glycogen in the muscle bellies - I used the Ezekiel bread till the day of the show - sorry just trying to find some thing for you


Nope. The grains don't sit well.


----------



## squatster

montego said:


> Nope. The grains don't sit well.



Dammmm


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Dammmm


Lol yep.

I mean in retrospect, my blood glucose after 3 meals the other day was 84.....that's a plus! Lol


----------



## montego

Update pics. Tighter


----------



## montego

More


----------



## montego

More


----------



## Fitraver

Lookin very solid bro.


----------



## montego

Fitraver said:


> Lookin very solid bro.


Not quite Christmas treed yet..... We're closer to Thanksgiving though [emoji319][emoji884][emoji23]


----------



## montego

Was able to get in decent amount of carbs yesterday without my stomach hurting.

Think the total was around 400g, still fewer then I would have liked, from rice, chex cereal and some coconut water.

Not the best choice on coconut water but being depleted it's a good idea.

Didn't reduce fats like I usually would since I just needed a calorie bump but, I still got the sweats all day and night.

4lb increase and I'll probably be back to base tomorrow.


----------



## squatster

What do you think helped you keep the carbs in?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> What do you think helped you keep the carbs in?


I think it's just been long enough that I'm starting to get better.


----------



## K1

Really coming along nicely man...Good shit!


----------



## montego

K1 said:


> Really coming along nicely man...Good shit!


Ty! Grinding along


----------



## montego

What I've learned this prep. These are things I've learned for MYSELF this prep. I'm not seeing /saying this applies to everyone but for me, it's played out this way. 

For starters, where you begin a cut or in this case, a prep is imo almost as important as the prep itself.

I stayed much leaner this "off season" then I did before my last two shows. Not only did this allow me to start prep in a better position body fat wise, it also made growing much more noticeable then before. I could see where I was needing improvement during my gaining phase. Also, the way I had my nutrition set up, I didn't allow myself to get super insulin resistant. In the past I would just pack on tons of fat by eating way too much and then, when I did need those insulin spikes, they just weren't there or weren't as effective as they should be. This was the biggest reason I grew so much since last show.... By not eating AS MUCH. Doesn't make sense but, if you follow my logs you see the timing of my Food is most important to me and that's why.

Second. I took a pretty decent break from AAS and training before I started. This was due to injury but, it was kind of a blessing. This break set me up to use the first few weeks of prep to increase calories instead of decrease them and actually grow instead of just cutting from the start.

Third. I haven't done any notable amount of cardio in two years. This is partly due to the reason above about diet but also, that extra expenditure when I was trying to grow was unnecessary. I continued to hold out cardio and let the diet and hard training do the fat burning until I absolutely hit a wall. When that happened, MINIMAL cardio was needed to get progress going.

Forth. Cardio again. Huge problem in the past was that my legs would fade very fast from lots of cardio. Keeping it out had helped me avoid that to this point. It could happen still but we will see.

Fifth. Fat burners. Not much clen and no T3. Given I was not getting all my calories which would effect this, I just haven't needed them to get where I'm at. I still have fat to come off and it's the hardest fat to come off but, I still have those tools in the bag much like cardio to fall back on.

AAS. Pretty conservative. Nothing crazy just better choices. I have stayed on sust the entire time with some test e thrown at the start when at this point, I would have switched to prop..... I'm fuller, running more test then I would be and not holding water because my e2 is in check. I also decided to add in a low dose of NPP. Reason for this is how flat tren gets me. Adding in the npp has kept me full and strong.... It'll be a staple from here on during a prep.

Diet isn't really relative to what I can do next time since I had have the colitis issues but, increasing protein over 1.5g per lb has made a difference.

Training less frequently has been amazing. More rest means in fresher and able to push harder when I do train. Moving heavier weights so I'm holding on to more lean tissue, again, despite the colitis.

There's more I just can't think of it right now.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Incline Bb - 285*9, 6 drop 225*8

Machine shoulder press - 360*9, 6

Bent over lateral - 25*15, 13

Shrug rows - 85*13, 11, 9

Tricep rope - 90*12, 10, 7

DB curl - 30*15, 14, 11

Heavy partial lateral - 55*25, 23, 22

99/1 turkey and Jasmine rice.

Another weight drop so hopefully digestion can handle the carb increase


----------



## Concreteguy

How are you cooking the turkey??? I'm hungry and everything looks good.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> How are you cooking the turkey??? I'm hungry and everything looks good.


Instant pot. It's awesome.


----------



## montego

Time for a little bump


----------



## XlKiwi

You're killing it mate


----------



## montego

Dragging ass. Works been rough the last few days but I have today off. Going to train in a little lower body on a little while with upper pump stuff.

Weight was at a new low just slightly today so I'll add in some carbs post workout and see where I land in the morning. Might have to add some tomorrow as well.

Loose skin is tightening up better then expected. Post show I'm gonna try my best to stay pretty lean and see if I can make some improvements there.... Don't think it'll be huge but a small change would help.

Grinding out the last few weeks. Enjoy the suffering cause that's all you can do besides bitch and Moan.


----------



## montego

Update pics. Tighter. Legs are flamed up from training then so separation is gone. Still got a ways to go.


----------



## XlKiwi

montego said:


> Update pics. Tighter. Legs are flamed up from training then so separation is gone. Still got a ways to go.


Looking good bro hit them calves brother and bit more on hamys it's all coming in though.
Nice one.


----------



## montego

Training

Safety Bar squat - 455*10, 8
Sldl dB - 80's *10, 7
Lunge - 120*9, 6
Calf Raise - 300*10, 8, 8, 6
Adductor machine - 150*10, 8, 7

Upper pump -
Dual Handle row - 180*23, 22
Pullover - 80*22, 20
DB front raise - 30*23, 20
Face pull - 80 22, 19
Cable press - 190*24, 22, 20
Reverse triceps extension - 100*24, 23, 21
DB curl - 30*22, 19, 16
Hanging knee raise - 12, 12, 12, 12

Pre workout - 
2 whole eggs
200g 99/1 turkey 

Post workout -
600g egg whites
2 packs oats

Meal 2 -
220g 99/1 turkey
100g Jasmine rice


----------



## montego

One week out of previous show on left. Current on right. +14lbs or so


----------



## Concreteguy

^^ cleanest pics to date ! ^^ not bad for a sick guy.lol


----------



## montego

Update


----------



## montego

Why hello


----------



## d2r2ddd

looking good bro !!:headbang:


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> looking good bro !!:headbang:


Ty! Trying to keep pushing lol


----------



## montego

Very very full today but holding water. Extra load was a tad too soon but, feeling good.


----------



## ketsugo

Looking great !!!


----------



## montego

ketsugo said:


> Looking great !!!


Ty!


----------



## montego

Yesterday was upper loading. Gym was packed so I couldn't do some of my scheduled lifts but I still got some good work in.

Upper loading -
High Row - 190*9, 7
T bar row - 4 plates x 7 2 drop sets to failure
Incline hammer (25's on handles) - 410*5 (lost a rep) 360*6, 2 drop sets to failure
DB Shoulder Press - 90*10, 7
Dip Machine - 320*9, 6


----------



## montego

First full day off work in ages. Not doing anything!


----------



## montego

Water went away. Inch by inch were getting better.

Getting to that point where I'm a grumpy, hungry sleepy fucker.


----------



## montego

Lower loading upper pump

I'm starting to fade after my first two sets so, I may be switching up my pre training meals. Either more fats or add a few carbs

Hack - 495*11, 6
Sldl dB - 80's*9,7
Lunges dB - 50's*10,6
Adductor - 130*9
Calf Raise - 260*11, 10, 7, 7


----------



## Akamai

Just realized who this was, Montego is a well known knowledgeable brother from the boards and a MOD on least one board.....


Glad to have you here .

Akamai


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey in those pics your the cleanest yet by far. To asses your true condition better they need to be closer and with your body in a pinched side crunch to condense any fat areas that may be stretched out. And a "no gay" lol shot of your glutes at least one side will tell the story here friend. Most importantly is it appears your body and diet is continuing to work happily together and you haven't hit a sticking point. Muscles still look full and more balanced as you thin down the fat. You look between two and three weeks out in these pics. It's amazing how well your lower back cleans up Monte.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Hey in those pics your the cleanest yet by far. To asses your true condition better they need to be closer and with your body in a pinched side crunch to condense any fat areas that may be stretched out. And a "no gay" lol shot of your glutes at least one side will tell the story here friend. Most importantly is it appears your body and diet is continuing to work happily together and you haven't hit a sticking point. Muscles still look full and more balanced as you thin down the fat. You look between two and three weeks out in these pics. It's amazing how well your lower back cleans up Monte.


Thank you!

Sadly, much like my lower abdomen, my glutes have quite a bit of loose skin as well so it's very hard to tell.

Might have to start doing cardio I guess.......


----------



## montego

Off today.

Breakdown of AAS atm -

Every day - 

100mg prop

50mg npp

50mg mast p

70mg tren a

75mg var

5iu gh

35mcg T3

80mcg clen

10mg nolva 3x week

1/2mg adex 3x week

Meals - non training

1 -

2 whole egg

500g egg whites 

2 - 

250g Chicken Breast 

1c broccoli 

3 - 

500g egg whites 

25g isolate 

2tbsp pb

4 - 

250g 99/1 turkey 

1c broccoli 

5 - 

Same as 4

6 - 

250g white fish

2c greens

1/2 avocado 

Meals - training

1 -

2 whole egg

500g egg whites 

2 - pre workout 

250g Chicken Breast 

1tbsp EVOO 

1c broccoli 

3 - post workout 

500g egg whites 

25g isolate 

1 packet oats

4 - 

250g 99/1 turkey 

80g Jasmine rice

1c broccoli 

5 - 

Same as 4

6 - 

250g white fish

2c greens

1/2 avocado


----------



## Concreteguy

Looks like your underwear may be pushing some skin together. Monte you can skin that cat buddy. Not this time around but start a double down on straight leg deads and hip thrusters. You can easily carry another 1 or 2 inches in your gluts and you will be amazed how it will tighten your skin up. I promise you it would be huge. I have seen this done before.  How is the skin on your lower hips cleaning up? Can you get a pic of that?

BTW: it looks in the pic as if you have approx. a 6 to 8 mm skin caliber pinch in the glut area half way down. This needs to be at a 2 or 3 in the center of your glut. There is no need to even look in a mirror once you ring that bell until filling back out for the stage. Yes it's hard. But the light at the end of the tunnel is once you diet down there your body will never fight you this hard again to achieve. Even if you don't get on stage use this to really nail it man. Your way too close to not finish the deal. Your rebound will be a thing of legend.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Looks like your underwear may be pushing some skin together. Monte you can skin that cat buddy. Not this time around but start a double down on straight leg deads and hip thrusters. You can easily carry another 1 or 2 inches in your gluts and you will be amazed how it will tighten your skin up. I promise you it would be huge. I have seen this done before.  How is the skin on your lower hips cleaning up? Can you get a pic of that?
> 
> BTW: it looks in the pic as if you have approx. a 6 to 8 mm skin caliber pinch in the glut area half way down. This needs to be at a 2 or 3 in the center of your glut. There is no need to even look in a mirror once you ring that bell until filling back out for the stage. Yes it's hard. But the light at the end of the tunnel is once you diet down there your body will never fight you this hard again to achieve. Even if you don't get on stage use this to really nail it man. Your way too close to not finish the deal. Your rebound will be a thing of legend.


I'll get some pics cold out of bed.


----------



## montego

Uggggggh not letting me upload! Stupid technology


----------



## montego

Lets see if this works


----------



## squatster

You look great man-
What's the weight right now?
You- going in light heavy- heavy or what ever class your journey brings you into?
Keep hitting it man
I can't believe you got the tour flair up brotha- that would have knocked shiny one out. 
You- still doing that stupid cardio stuff?


----------



## Concreteguy

Ya, your still carrying some shit just above your upper glutes. Right side a little more than left. The good news is by the time you clean that off your glutes will be a 2mm pinch.


 The longer you can hold these BF numbers without going away the cleaner your loose skin will get permanently friend. I would carb cycle to keep it rolling with no issues of stalling. That loose skin looks WAY better than ever before photos.

One more thing, in your last side pic it shows clearly you have more room to increase the projection in a positive way to you glutes. Again this will tighten skin and help complete your shape. Really looking good Monte!


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> You look great man-
> What's the weight right now?
> You- going in light heavy- heavy or what ever class your journey brings you into?
> Keep hitting it man
> I can't believe you got the tour flair up brotha- that would have knocked shiny one out.
> You- still doing that stupid cardio stuff?


Full and dry I'm at 226ish so I'll be a heavy this time.

Stomach is doing good finally but, I think I have to start doing real cardio instead of bathroom cardio now lol


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds yesterday

Pullups - bw*22, 22
Close grip Pull down to neck - 200*23, 21
Shoulder press machine - 270*23, 21
High Incline Press - 220*22, 21
Triceps extension - 60*23, 22
Preacher Curl - 90*22, 20+2
Hanging knee raise - 5*15

Shit loaded before training and the pump was brutal. Gonna see how I respond to a dirtier load since the t3 came in.


----------



## squatster

I do better on dirty loads my self


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> I do better on dirty loads my self


Like a lot of guys, when I add t3 I flatten out very fast so, I'm just tinkering a bit. Pics on the morning will give a better idea.


----------



## montego

So weight has been holding in the same spot this week.

Not getting leaner but, my skin is tightening up more. I'll be happy if that trend continues.

I was denied the days off for the show I had repicked so, I gotta look at the schedule and see what else is left and try again..... Stupid work is getting in the way of my vanity!


----------



## squatster

Don't even tell work about the show day
Your real sick that day,- 
Hope you feel better man


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Don't even tell work about the show day
> Your real sick that day,-
> Hope you feel better man


It'll be a three day thing. Go up the day before, show day then come home


----------



## montego

Baby steps. This past week didn't produce big changes but, we're grinding.


----------



## montego

Start to current


----------



## Fitraver

Very nice work man.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Close grip pull down - stack *9
Bb row - 315*8
T bar row - 4*10
Bb bench - 275*9
Dip Machine - 320 *8
Pec Deck - 130*15, 12
DB front raise - 35*11, 10
Rear delt raise - 30*12, 10, 9
DB curl palm up - 35*fail x3
Cable extension - 50*fail x3


----------



## d2r2ddd

montego said:


> Upper loading
> 
> Close grip pull down - stack *9
> Bb row - 315*8
> T bar row - 4*10
> Bb bench - 275*9
> Dip Machine - 320 *8
> Pec Deck - 130*15, 12
> DB front raise - 35*11, 10
> Rear delt raise - 30*12, 10, 9
> DB curl palm up - 35*fail x3
> Cable extension - 50*fail x3



hav u reduce to doing 1 set onli?


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> hav u reduce to doing 1 set onli?


No I do a certain number of working sets each session but I sometimes split the exercises up instead of using the same I've for every set.

Like back was 3 total working sets, 1 working set per exercise.

Don't include warm up.


----------



## montego

Lower loading later today.

Weight hit a new low at 224.0 fully depleted it feels like.

Should know in the next day or so if my request for time off will be approved. Hopefully it is cause that's the last show of the year. 

Until then, trying not to kill anyone.


----------



## montego

Flat


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Safety Bar squat - 455*10, 6
Close stance leg press machine - 250*12 drop 150*fail
Hamstring Curl - 130*12, 8

Dragging. Hungry. Sleep isn't great. Tren is starting to play some mind games if I'm not conscious of it.

Had to use a different source from EP for clen since I ran out and it's not helping me from feeling like dog shit. Had the same issue last time I ran it but, nothing else to turn to.

Just regular ole stuff at this point of a prep. I'm right at 20 weeks so getting a bit long.


----------



## Viking

montego said:


> Flat



Flat but ripped. Big changes in the 2 pics above. On the lower loading day did you just do those 3 exercises? How many warm up sets?


----------



## montego

Viking said:


> Flat but ripped. Big changes in the 2 pics above. On the lower loading day did you just do those 3 exercises? How many warm up sets?


I do those exercises plus upper pump stuff.

Warm ups are whatever I need to get ready really. I'll usually do very low rep warm up stuff just to get loose but, sometimes it'll take longer.


----------



## montego

So I went to my gastro Dr this morning for a check up....

I weighed before I left home and was 225 on the dot. Stepped on the scale at the Dr and was 237.....somebody's scale isn't right lol. Hopefully mine [emoji23]


----------



## BillyBonez

Didn't know about this thread. Subbed!


----------



## montego

Grass fed NY Strip with rice tonight to "refeed"


----------



## BillyBonez

Can never go wrong with a NY Strip


----------



## Giant Lab

hello bro , i can not send message to you , you email box is full 





montego said:


> Time to get going this morning.
> 
> 5 whole eggs
> 200g egg whites


----------



## montego

Giant Lab said:


> hello bro , i can not send message to you , you email box is full


Fixed


----------



## BillyBonez

Lol at the old man in the back! Those guys do have some balls walking around like that in the locker room though


----------



## montego

Well my days for the final show if the year were denied.

Fan fucking tastic.

Gonna take a couple days off to reset and think.


----------



## squatster

montego said:


> Well my days for the final show if the year were denied.
> 
> Fan fucking tastic.
> 
> Gonna take a couple days off to reset and think.


WTF
You should have been sick for the 3 or 4 days. 
That sucks
I am going out of my mind just thinking about it.
You know next time NO ASKING- these stupid ass people just don't understood what you went threw for 1 day
So sorry man


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Well my days for the final show if the year were denied.
> 
> Fan fucking tastic.
> 
> Gonna take a couple days off to reset and think.



SOoooo sorry! My wife always say "everything happens for a reason".


----------



## montego

Well I've taken a few days off.

Diet was about 80%. Had some burgers and steaks. Bunch of Halloween candy. Just resetting a bit.

I've got a couple weeks of short esters left so I'm gonna crank the diet back down to 100% and finish those out.

After I'm done with the short esters, I'm going to try to maintain that condition for a while so I keep tightening up loose skin but, I'll be adjusting AAS to long ester test and Deca at that point.

When I think I've been there long enough I'll slowly start adding calories back in and see if we can grow.

I will finish out this log to when I start my growing phase and then I'll start a new thread if guys are interested. 

Thank you everyone for having my back!

Back to training. Good session on only 3 hours of sleep.

Hammer mid row - 360*11, 8

Rack Pull - 585*10

Machine chest press - stack *12,9

Reverse Pec Deck as bent over lateral - 150*25,21 30*15, 13

Reverse cable extension - 90* 12, 11

Close grip curl - 80*15, 13

Knee raises - 4*20

Great pumps from the extra food lately. Was tired but didn't feel nearly as run down as before. Time to get uncomfortable again and finish this bitch.


----------



## montego

280g 99/1
2c Broccoli
Sriracha mayo


----------



## montego

Off today.

Did some grocery shopping and will do some meal prep later.

Cardio today will be yard work [emoji16]

So as of yesterday I'm up about 6lbs from my low this prep. The few free meals I had did wonders for my body. I'm holding a slight film of water but I'm very very full and popping. Appetite is also through the roof so the metabolism is firing at nuclear levels.

Today will be my last tren ace pin. I have about 2 days left of mast p, about a week of test p and a week or so of npp without opening anything else.

Tons of var and winny but I'm not worried about finishing that all off. I'll just cut it when the time comes.

So as these run out  I'm going to be substituting in - 
Tren Hex 40MG MWF
Sust 200MG MWF
NPP 75MG MWF

Removing orals
3iu gh ed instead of 5iu

This will be my "rebound" dose when I start adding calories back in.


----------



## squatster

I for 1 hope you do give us the pleasure of letting us fallow your bulk


----------



## squatster

Great idea of staying on diet to tighten the skin- what the hell- your there now


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> I for 1 hope you do give us the pleasure of letting us fallow your bulk


I'll bring everyone along then [emoji6]





squatster said:


> Great idea of staying on diet to tighten the skin- what the hell- your there now


Yeah. Just gotta find that balance of staying tight without losing any size. It'll be fun.


----------



## montego

Filled out a bit still.


----------



## squatster

How did you get me behind you


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> How did you get me behind you


Lol

That's the guy at the gym with invisible lat syndrome.


----------



## montego

300g tilapia
2c Broccoli
Ketchup


----------



## montego

Think all the water is pretty much gone. 1lb above my low this prep.

My scale says 225 so it's more like 237.


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Leg press mid stance - Rest pause - 14 plates *12, 7, 4

Widow maker - 8*20

Romanian dead - 275*12, 10, 7

Close stance Smith squat - 245*11, 8

Adductor - 130*10, 6

Calf Raise - 280*18, 15, 15, 15, 15


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Chest supported row - 200kg *22, 21
Seated cable row - 220*23, 22
Incline chest machine - 270*23
Pec fly machine - 110*22, 21
Lateral - 35*23, 22
Cable extensions with rope - 60*24, 23, 21
DB curl palm up - 35*22, 30*21


----------



## montego

Not too bad for being a little more relaxed this last week.

Gonna finish pushing.


----------



## montego

One more


----------



## montego

Instant pot chicken. The best chicken.


----------



## TripleOvertime

I see you have started some workouts at home in the garage.  How do you like the change from the gym?


----------



## montego

TripleOvertime said:


> I see you have started some workouts at home in the garage.  How do you like the change from the gym?


It's a change of pace for sure.

Only thing that I don't like is the lack of options.

Heavy loading seems to be going good in here though.

Just gotta widen my arsenal [emoji6]


----------



## montego

TripleOvertime said:


> I see you have started some workouts at home in the garage.  How do you like the change from the gym?


These pics aren't after training though. Just cold in my garage playing with where to take updates lol


----------



## montego

Post workout

500g egg whites

30g isolate

2 Packs oats

Also, got this bike for free. I don't do cardio but maybe one day.....


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Took my son with me today for the first time.

He's been working out in the garage every day besides when I tell him he needs rest so I thought I would give it a shot.

It went well. He didn't talk to me besides asking basic questions on how to preform an exercise or how much weight to use. That's a big reason I'll probably take him back lol.

So I've trained a lot of people. Not thousands but a lot and I've watched a lot of people train just being in the gym. Very rarely do you see someone using good form and rarer then that do you see them actually targeting the muscle they're trying to train.

We started with legs and I noticed during the machine Squats his form was almost flawless. Weight back on his heels and not forward on his feet. Slightly below parallel and back smashed up into the pad. This was without a word from me.

Leg curls. Again, toes were pointed straight out he wasn't bouncing up and down on the pad with his hips. The biggest thing there was he bottomed out the machine a couple times and adjusted his speed and depth so he stopped just short of that. Smooth reps and constant tension.

Preacher curls, same. I had to shorten the reps so he didn't fully extended but, I could see the muscle firing.

Rope extension. Here's where I knew he had "it" he's never done these before. I show him how, he takes a couple sets to get it figured out. Third set his set up isn't perfect but it's close. I touch his triceps to see what's going on..... Firing on all cylinders.

So, I might have a training savant on my hands lol.

Squat machine - 300*22, 280*23

Lying leg curl - 180*22, 21

Leg extension - 110*23, 21

Rear delt raise - 30*25, 23, 22

Rope extension - 70*25, 22, 20

Preacher Curl - 100*12, 11, 9

Seated dB curl - 30*13, 11

Shrug - 70*15, 16, 13, 12


----------



## montego

Almost ready to start eating.

Talked with someone who I highly trust about my decision to keep cutting instead of rebounding and he suggested to just start feeding slowly again. We'll start that after I get proper pics!


----------



## montego

Start to finish.

239-225 per my scale which is wrong


----------



## montego

Exciting... I guess it depends on how hungry you are lol.

Sweet potatoes, bananas, mushrooms, squash and eggs. Yippee!


----------



## Fitraver

Did you do a show bro? Or was this just a practice run? You look awesome.


----------



## Giant Lab

montego said:


> Start to finish.
> 
> 239-225 per my scale which is wrong



Looking at your photos compared to the one before, this is really awesome ！


----------



## TripleOvertime

Badass monte.

So whre do you go from here?  What's next?  Hold that shape for a while? Keep cutting?  Time to bulk a little?  

Good fricking job man.  Very impressive.


----------



## montego

TripleOvertime said:


> Badass monte.
> 
> So whre do you go from here?  What's next?  Hold that shape for a while? Keep cutting?  Time to bulk a little?
> 
> Good fricking job man.  Very impressive.


Training from yesterday

T bar - 6 plates *9, 7 drop 3*9
Smith Row - 275*11, 9 drop 225*6
Flat machine - 270*11, 7
Cable fly - 90*15, 12
Triceps press down - stack *15, 9, 6

Three more days of training this week then I'm gonna take a cruise week in training, start adding in small amounts of food and look for the weights to start going up.


----------



## montego

Breakfast today

Flank and eggs


----------



## montego

Lazy fuckers today


----------



## squatster

Thst dog is rabid and going to bite you


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Thst dog is rabid and going to bite you


Vicious!


----------



## montego

Funny thing.

My wife doesn't know anything about my training or diet really. She just knows I do something lol.

So I told her yesterday I was done cutting and get to change the diet up. She says "so what will change?"

Stumped me lol. My response "Uh.... Not much.... More red meat and more rice....."

So exciting!


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Rdl - 405*8, 315*11

Mid stance leg press machine - 640*11, 10, 8

Split squat - 70*11, 8

Glute ham raise - 225*8, 6

Adductor - 150*11, 8

Upper pump stuff

Sam's club had top sirloin on sale for $3.99lb.....got twenty lol.


----------



## squatster

montego said:


> Funny thing.
> 
> My wife doesn't know anything about my training or diet really. She just knows I do something lol.
> 
> So I told her yesterday I was done cutting and get to change the diet up. She says "so what will change?"
> 
> Stumped me lol. My response "Uh.... Not much.... More red meat and more rice....."
> 
> So exciting![/QUOTE
> 
> so funny
> Didn' she see the difference in your physique?
> I don't tell my wife either- she has never said one thing.
> She doesn't even know I go to tne gym???


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> montego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> My wife doesn't know anything about my training or diet really. She just knows I do something lol.
> 
> So I told her yesterday I was done cutting and get to change the diet up. She says "so what will change?"
> 
> Stumped me lol. My response "Uh.... Not much.... More red meat and more rice....."
> 
> So exciting![/QUOTE
> 
> so funny
> Didn' she see the difference in your physique?
> I don't tell my wife either- she has never said one thing.
> She doesn't even know I go to tne gym???
> 
> 
> 
> Nah the really doesn't pay attention to me lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## montego

Breakfast

3 whole eggs
200g egg whites
100g steak
1c squash and mushrooms


----------



## montego

Good session leading up to my week off before we get growing.

Low Cable Row - stack *12, (rp) stack *6 6 4

Cable pullover - 60*23

Incline hammer - 270*24, 21

Side laterals - 35*23, 22

Reverse shoulder press - 120kg*15, 12

Strength felt good but I've had a terrible headache today. Hope it'll go away soon.


----------



## montego

So eating up is going good so far.

Only changes have been adding in fats from red meat and some whole eggs. Volume of food hasn't increased but total calories have a bit.

I did have some bananas pre and post workout yesterday but that's the only added carbs.

Slight film of water after pulling out the short esters and substituting the long ones but nothing crazy.

Weight is up around 3-5lbs depending on how much I sweat at night.


----------



## montego

Light dinner


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds day early. Went straight from work into train.

Leg press mid close stance- 12 plates x23, 21. Widow maker with 6 plates

Lying leg curl hips off pad - 80*22

Romanians - 30*22

Ez Curl - 70*23, 21

Romanian split squats are my favorite quad exercise now...... I can feel those more then anything else by far.


----------



## montego

Here's where we are before the feast tomorrow.

I've increased fats over the last couple weeks since I found out I couldn't do the show. Not a lot else has changed. Back on long esters.

Have pulled carbs for four days so I can eat freely tomorrow. Flat and a little watery.


----------



## montego

Rest


----------

